# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑ

## Asterias

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.

Να ρωτήσω... έχουμε κάποιο μέλος που να είναι στο Λιμενικό Σώμα; 

Θέλω να ρωτησώ κάποιες λεπτομέριες, που έχουν να κάνουν με κάποιες διαδικασίες που αφορούν το Λιμενικό. 

Εάν κάποιος άλλος φίλος έχει γνώσεις σχετικά με το Λιμενικό Σώμα,παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## che

Αν και το αρχικο ερωτημα ειναι αλλο το τοπικ ομως αποτελει και γενικοτερη κατηγορια αρα μπορω να κολλησψ ενα διμοσιευμα σχετικο με το Λ/Σ

Προς αξιοποίηση πληροφοριών της Διεύθυνσης Ασφαλείας του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για την εκφόρτωση ποσότητας λαθραίων τσιγάρων από Φ/Γ πλοίο, τέθηκαν σε ετοιμότητα χθες το πρωί οι Λιμενικές Αρχές Βορείου Αιγαίου για τον εντοπισμό του εν λόγω πλοίου. 

Αποτέλεσμα της συντονισμένης επιχείρησης στην οποία συμμετείχαν πλωτά και εναέρια μέσα του Λιμενικού Σώματος, ήταν ο εντοπισμός από δικινητήριο αεροπλάνο Λ.Σ. χθες το μεσημέρι βόρεια της Λήμνου, του αναζητούμενου Φ/Γ πλοίου «ΤΑΝΙΑ» σημαίας Β. Κορέας, να πλέει με ανατολική πορεία. 

Αμέσως ενημερώθηκαν τρία περιπολικά σκάφη Λ.Σ. τα οποία προσέγγισαν το εν λόγω πλοίο και το οδήγησαν στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολής. Μετά από έλεγχο διαπιστώθηκε ότι το Φ/Γ «ΤΑΝΙΑ» με 7μελές αλλοδαπό πλήρωμα, είχε αποπλεύσει από Κωνστάντζα Ρουμανίας, μεταφέροντας τρία (3) φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα με λαθραία τσιγάρα, τα οποία εντοπίστηκαν από τις Αστυνομικές Αρχές στην περιοχή Πολυγύρου και Αγ. Μάμαντος Χαλκιδικής και έφεραν πινακίδες οι οποίες είχαν κλαπεί από Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Το 7μελές πλήρωμα συνελήφθη και το Φ/Γ «ΤΑΝΙΑ» κατασχέθηκε. Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Αλεξανδρούπολης κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία. 

ΠΗΓΗ ''Υ.Ε.Ν''

----------


## che

Την πίτα τους έκοψαν οι Λιμενικοί υπάλληλοι την Παρασκευή στο ξενοδοχείο ΧΑΝΔΡΗΣ. Την πίτα της Ένωσης Προσωπικού Λιμενικού Σώματος Χίου- Σάμου ευλόγησε ο Μητροπολίτης Χίου κ. Διονύσιος, ενώ παραβρέθηκαν οι τοπικές αρχές.
Κατά την εκδήλωση ο Πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Κώστας Τριπολίτης έθεσε και τα γενικότερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν, σημειώνοντας τόσο τα θέματα των μεταθέσεων όσο και τα οικονομικά του κλάδου.
Έθεσε επίσης τα ζητήματα της κατασκευής νέου και σύγχρονου λιμανιού που να ανταποκρίνεται στις σημερινές ανάγκες, τη δημιουργία χώρων υποδοχής, διάθεσης και διαχείρισης πετρελαιοειδών καταλοίπων των πλοίων στο νησί (που έχει καθυστερήσει σημαντικά) αλλά και την εγκατάσταση κέντρου ελέγχου θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χίου που θα διασφαλίσει την ασφαλή ναυσιπλοϊα, τόσο των διερχομένων όσο και των καταπλεόντων πλοίων στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Επίσης επισήμανε τη μεγάλη προσφορά με τη δημιουργία τράπεζας αίματος που καλύπτει ανάγκες και πέρα των λιμενικών.
Στη φετινή εκδήλωση τιμήθηκαν 4 λιμενικοί, ανώτεροι αξιωματικοί που αποστρατεύθηκαν και είχαν υπηρετήσει στο Λιμεναρχείο Χίου.
Προκειται για τον πρώην Λιμενάρχη Χίου Αρχιπλοίαρχο ε.α. Αναστάσιο Χρόνη Αναστάσιο, τον πρώην Διοικητή της Ακαδημίας Πλοιάρχων Οινουσσών Αρχιπλοίαρχο ε.α. Ιωάνη Γεωργάκη, και τους διατελέσαντες υπολιμενάρχες Χίου, Πλοιάρχους ε.α. Δημήτρη Πρέκκα και Ευστράτιο Κοντσέ.


Επίσης έγινε η απονομή του ναυτικού μεταλλίου, σύμφωνα με απόφαση του ΥΕΝ, στη χήρα του άτυχου ναυτικού Αλέξανδρου Πετραλή που θυσίασε τη ζωή του για να προστατεύσει το πλοίο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑΝΗ το Φεβρουάριο του 2004 καθώς και τον αστυνομικό κ. Λιτσάκη για την προσπάθειά του να σώσει τον άτυχο ναυτικό (τιμήθηκαν επίσης στα Ψαρά δύο Ψαριανοί που έπεσαν τότε στη θάλασσα για να σώσουν τον Αλ. Πετραλή).
Επίσης βραβεύτηκε ο σπουδαστής Ματθαίος Παριάρος για την εισαγωγή του στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, όπως και η κα Αγγέλλα Τσούνη που συνταξιοδοτήθηκε ύστερα από 30 χρόνια εργασίας στο Λιμεναρχείο ως καθαρίστρια.
Στην κοπή της πίτας παραβρέθηκε ο Οργανωτικός Γραμματέας της Ομοσπονδίας των Λιμενικών υπαλλήλων Νίκος Γραικούσης. Όσο για το φλουρί, αυτό της μεγάλης πίτα έπεσε στη σχολή πλοιάρχων Οινουσσών και στα πιτάκια που μοιράστηκαν στο λιμενικό Δημήρη Βολάκη, μέλος του πληρώματος του ναυαγοσωστικού.

ΠΗΓΗ "CHIOS NEWS''

----------


## gvaggelas

Αλλαγή ηγεσίας στο Λιμενικό Σώμα σε κλίμα συγκίνησης17/03/2006 - 13:50 Παρουσία της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του ΥΕΝ, βουλευτών, εφοπλιστών, εκπροσώπων νατυεργατικών σωματείων,αλλά και αξιωματικών του ΛΣ πραγματοποιήθηκε την Παρασκευή στην ειδική αίθουσα τελετών του υπουργείου η παράδοση της Αρχηγείας του Λιμενικού από τον απερχόμενο Αρχηγό αντιναύαρχο Θεόδωρο Γκλεζάκο στο νέο "ηγήτορα" των 7.500 ένστολων, αντιναύαρχο Ηλία Σιωνίδη. 
Στην ομιλία του ο απερχόμενος ναύαρχος ευχήθηκε στο νέο αρχηγό καλή τύχη στο δύσκολο όπως επισήμανε έργο του, ενώ του υπενθύμισε πάντα να στέκεται δίπλα στους μικρούς-κατώτερους στο βαθμό συναδέλφους του. 
Και ο νέος αρχηγός που επιλέχθηκε προχθές από το ΚΥΣΕΑ, στην ομιλία του τόνισε ότι θα συνεχίσει το έργο του απερχόμενου αρχηγού, ενώ ευχαρίστησε για την επιλογή του και τον ΥΕΝ Μανώλη κεφαλογιάννη. Εντός των ημερών θα συνεδριάσει το Ανώτατο Συμβούλιο Κρίσεων του Λιμενικού προκειμένου να επιλέξει τους 2 νέους υπαρχηγούς, καθώς και το Γενικό Επιθεωρητή του Σώματος της Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής. 

Πηγή: www.express.gr

----------


## Morgan

και πια θα ειναι η ουσιαστικη αλλαγη???

----------


## Michael

Μα γιατί το λες αυτό...; :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

αχχαχαχαχα...

το ΕΘΝΟΣ της Κυριακης εχει ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον σχετικα με τον νυν και τον τεως αρχηγο παντως και τις σχεσεις (εκαστου) με την πολιτικη ηγεσια του ΥΕΝ.
ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ , αναφερεται πως βασικος λογος για την απομακρυνση του τεως ηταν η απροθυμια του να συμμορφωθει με τις επιθυμιες και τις ρουσφετολογικες επιδιωξεις / συμπαθειες του κου.Υπουργου (!!!)

----------


## Michael

A, να αυτό είναι κάτι σημαντικό. Μπράβο του του προηγουμένου αρχηγού αν συμπεριφερόταν πράγματι όπως οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες υπαγόρευαν και όχι όπως θα ήθελαν κομματικοί σχηματισμοί. Ειδικά για το λιμενικό, αυτή είναι πράγματι αλλαγή. Δηλαδή, η αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς. Αλήθεια άραγε πως να απαντά ο υπουργός στο εν λόγω δημοσίευμα;

----------


## Morgan

οπως:
ο πρωθυπουργος για τις υποκλοπες
ο υπεθα για τους εξοπλισμους και την μειωση θητειας 
ο υπ.δημοσιας ταξης για το ξυλο των ματ σε συνταξιουχους
o εμπορικης ναυτιλιας (αχ παλι το παιδι μας) για τους ναυτικους κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## Michael

Ένα είναι σίγουρο τελικά, η ενιαία εικόνα του κυβερνητικού σχήματος προς τα έξω. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά φαίνεται να έχει και διαχρονικότητα. Το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι η αισθητική άποψη για το ποιά θα πρέπει να είναι τα συστατικά χαρακτηριστικά αυτής της εικόνας. Αλλά που καιρός για αισθητικές ευαισθησίες...

----------


## MARAMBOU

Θα ήθελα ορισμένες πληροφορίες οσον αφορά την εισαγωγή και την καριέρα στο Λιμενικό Σώμα. Κατ' αρχάς άν μπορεί να μπει στην σχολή Αξιωματικών κάποιος που έχει τελειώσει οποιαδήποτε σχολή (Α.Ε.Ι) και ποιες είναι οι πρυποθέσεις για τη σχολή λιμενοφυλάκων.Επίσης  που κυμαίνονται οι μισθοί σε όλη την ιεραρχία  και τί ακριβώς είναι οι ειδικές δυνάμεις του Λιμενικού (αν υπάρχουν). Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Michael

Για δες εδώ.

----------


## Michael

Βγήκε η νεα προκύρηξη για λιμενοφύλακες.

----------


## gvaggelas

Νέο Αρχηγό έχει το Λιμενικό Σώμα. Πρόκειται για τον έως σήμερα Α’ Υπαρχηγό Θ.Ρεντζεπέρη. Ο ΥΕΝ, Γιώργος Βουλγαράκης αμέσως μετά το τέλος της σύσκεψης του ΚΥΣΕΑ, δήλωσε: 
«Όπως γνωρίζετε, συνεδρίασε σήμερα το ΚΥΣΕΑ για να εξετάσει το ζήτημα της αρχηγίας στο Λιμενικό Σώμα. Στη θέση του Αρχηγού επελέγη ο πρώτος Υπαρχηγός, ο κ. Ρεντζεπέρης Θεόδωρος, ο οποίος θα ξεκινήσει τη θητεία του στην τελετή που θα γίνει την επόμενη Δευτέρα. Ο νυν Αρχηγός, ο κ. Σιωνίδης, τερματίζει εδώ τη θητεία του και του απονέμεται ο τίτλος του Επιτίμου Αρχηγού». 


Γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1952
ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ: ΡΕΝΤΖΕΠΕΡΗΣ
ΟΝΟΝΑ: ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ
ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΤΡΟΣ: ΠΕΤΡΟΣ
ΤΟΠΟΣ- ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ: 06-11-1952
ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ: ΥΠΟΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ Λ.Σ. 
ΤΙΤΛΟΣ: ΥΠΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ Λ.Σ.
ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ: Πτυχιούχος του Οικονομικού Τμήματος της Νομικής Σχολής του Α.Π.Θ.
ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ: New York University (Finance) 
ΜΕΤΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΕΙΣ: 
(α) Σχολή Πολιτικής Σχεδίασης Εκτάκτου Ανάγκης ΕΛ.ΑΣ
(β) Σύνδεσμος Εδάφους – αέρος (Σχολή 28 ΑΤΑ/Λάρισα) 
(γ) Σχολή Αντιτρομοκρατίας (Λουϊζιάνα/ Η.Π.Α.) 
ΠΡΟΫΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ:
(α) Στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χαλκίδας ως Διοικητής Λιμενικής Αστυνομίας 
(β) Στη Διεύθυνση Προστασίας Θαλασσίου Περιβάλλοντος ως Εισηγητής στο 1ο και 3ο Τμήμα
(γ) Στην ΑΕΝ/Μηχανικών Χίου ως Υποδιοικητής
(δ) Στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά Προϊστάμενος Γραφείου Δικαστικού
(ε) Στη Διεύθυνση Ασφαλείας ως Αξιωματικός Σύνδεσμος του ΥΕΝ με τα συναρμόδια Υπουργεία κατά τη διαδικασία προσχώρησης της Ελλάδος στη Συμφωνία SCHENGEN και Προϊστάμενος του Γραφείου Αντιμετώπισης Ειδικών Εγκλημάτων Βίας 
(στ) Βοηθός Ναυτιλιακού Ακολούθου στη Νέα Υόρκη (6/94 – 11/96)
(η) Διευθυντής Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών του ΥΕΝ (01/97 – 6/2000)
(θ) Διευθυντής Ναυτιλιακής Πολιτικής και ανάπτυξης του ΥΕΝ (6/2000- 20/5/2001)
(ι) Κεντρικός Λιμενάρχης Θεσσαλονίκης (5/2001 -5/2004)
(ια) Κεντρικός Λιμενάρχης Πειραιά (07/5/2004 -5/2005) (Υπεύθυνος κατά διάρκεια Ο.Α.)
(ιβ) Γενικός Επιθεωρητής Λιμενικού Σώματος 
ΔΙΑΜΝΗΜΟΝΕΥΣΕΙΣ:
Έχει τιμηθεί με τον Ανώτερο Ταξιάρχη του Τάγματος του Φοίνικος, του Ταξιάρχη του Τάγματος Τιμής, το Μετάλλιο Στρατιωτικής Αξίας Α΄ Τάξεως, τις Διαμνημονεύσεις Αξίας και Τιμής, Ευδοκίμου Διοικήσεως Α΄ Τάξεως, Ευδοκίμου Επιτελικής Υπηρεσίας Α΄ Τάξεως και Ευδοκίμου Πολυετούς Υπηρεσίας Α΄Τάξεως.
Είναι παντρεμένος με την Κλεάνθη ΡΕΝΤΖΕΠΕΡΗ - ΜΠΑΧΑ και πατέρας τεσσάρων (4) τέκνων. 

www.marinews.gr

----------


## sv1xv

*Λιμενικός επ' αυτοφώρω*

Απόσπασμα του άρθρου, από την ιστοσελίδα της Ναυτεμπορικής:




> Το εν λόγω στέλεχος συνελήφθη να παραδίδει το χρηματικό ποσό... σε κυβερνήτη περιπολικού σκάφους του Λιμενικού Σώματος ακριτικής περιοχής, προκειμένου να παραλάβει αντίγραφο του απορρήτου προγράμματος νυχτερινών περιπολιών του σκάφους, με σκοπό να το παραδώσει σε διακινητή έτσι ώστε να διευκολυνθεί η παράνομη είσοδος μεταναστών στην περιοχή δραστηριοποίησης του πλωτού.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Από την αρμόδια Διεύθυνση Ασφάλειας του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, γίνεται γνωστό ότι κατά το δεκάμηνο Ιανουαρίου-Οκτωβρίου 2008, σε 767 περιστατικά παράνομης διακίνησης αλλοδαπών υπηκόων, συνελήφθησαν από το προσωπικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος σε όλη τη χώρα, συνολικά 12.847 λαθρομετανάστες και 201 διακινητές, ενώ κατασχέθηκαν 151 πλοία-λέμβοι και 11 οχήματα μεταφοράς αυτών.
Επίσης, κατά το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα, σε 245 υποθέσεις διακίνησης ναρκωτικών ουσιών, συνελήφθησαν 320 άτομα, ενώ κατασχέθηκαν 42 κιλά & 111,6 γραμμάρια κατεργασμένη κάνναβη, 169 κιλά & 741,3 γραμμάρια ακατέργαστης κάνναβης, 39 αυτοσχέδια τσιγάρα με ακατέργαστη κάνναβη, 63 κιλά & 338 γραμμάρια χασισέλαιο, 283 σπόροι κάνναβης, 17 δενδρύλλια κάνναβης, 25 κιλά & 391,6 γραμμάρια ηρωίνη, 10 δισκία κωδεϊνη, 299,2 γραμμάρια, 165 δισκία και 55 ml μεθαδόνη, 1 κιλό & 323,7 γραμμάρια κοκαΐνη, 2 δισκία έκσταση, 552 δισκία και 12 υπόθετα ηρεμιστικά και 1 χαρτάκι LSD.
Τέλος, από τη Διεύθυνση Ασφάλειας Ναυσιπλοΐας του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, γίνεται γνωστό ότι, κατά τον μήνα Οκτώβριο 2008, με μέριμνα του Ενιαίου Κέντρου Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης, παρασχέθηκε βοήθεια σε 1360 άτομα, σε συνολικά 144 περιστατικά.

----------


## Aktofylakas

_Εφερναν στο Πέραμα για επισκευές σκάφος από τη Μήλο, το οποίο βρισκόταν σε ακινησία τους τελευταίους 11 μήνες. Ξαφνικά, άρχισε να βάζει νερά και έσβησε η μηχανή. Να υποβαθμίσει το ατύχημα επιχείρησε το ΥΕΝ_

_more_

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008...g-post_07.html

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ειπα και εγω να γραψω κατι για καποια πραγματα που με προβληματιζουν. 

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008/11/guardians.html

----------


## scoufgian

> Ειπα και εγω να γραψω κατι για καποια πραγματα που με προβληματιζουν. 
> 
> http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008/11/guardians.html


ολες οι αποψεις σου ,που παρουσιαζονται μεσα απο το κειμενο ,ειναι σωστες και αντιληπτες ,οσον αφορα εμενα προσωπικα.Αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κι αλλιως.Εχουμε ενα κρατος  που κολλαει συνεχεια ,στα γραναζια της γραφειοκρατιας.Μονη μας ανταμοιβη ,το χαδι του ασθενη και του συνανθρωπου μας ,που καλουμαστε να βοηθησουμε.Να σαι καλα φιλε aktofylaka και συνεχισε το εργο σου οσο εσυ καλυτερα μπορεις

----------


## Aktofylakas

Παρουσία της Α.Ε. Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας κ. Κάρολου Παπούλια, πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα στις εγκαταστάσεις της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων στον Πειραιά, η τελετή ορκωμοσίας τριάντα δύο (32) νέων Σημαιοφόρων Λιμενικού Σώματος (25 άνδρες-7 γυναίκες), εκπαιδευτικής σειράς 2007-2008.

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008/11/2007-2008.html

Μας ερχεται μαλλον και εμας ενας  :Very Happy:

----------


## sv1xv

> O υπουργός Εσωτερικών, Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος και ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Αναστάσης Παπαληγούρας, υπέγραψαν χθες συμφωνία με τον εκτελεστικό διευθυντή του Οργανισμού FRONTEX, Ilkka Laitinen, για τη διάθεση επιχειρησιακών μέσων που θα συμμετέχουν σε κοινές ευρωπαϊκές επιχειρήσεις που συντονίζει ο Οργανισμός.
> 
> Το Λιμενικό Σώμα θέτει από σήμερα σε επιχειρησιακή διαθεσιμότητα μαζί με τα πληρώματά τους ένα πλοίο ανοικτής θαλάσσης, ένα δικινητήριο αεροπλάνο, ένα δικινητήριο ελικόπτερο και ένα κινητό σύστημα παράκτιας επιτήρησης για επιχειρήσεις φύλαξης εξωτερικών θαλασσίων συνόρων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και ελέγχου της λαθρομετανάστευσης, όπου αυτές θα διεξάγονται εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης υπό το συντονισμό του Οργανισμού FRONTEX...


Περισσότερα και δηλώσεις του Υπουργού στο link http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...13/1605087.htm. Πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον οργανισμό Frontex στην Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontex.

--EDIT--
Δείτε επίσης την ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ: http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=33673

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αφιξη Α' Υπαρχηγου Λ.Σ σε λιγο στο Λιμανι Μυρινας με το Σαμοθρακη μαζι με το επιτελειο της Δ.Θ.Σ.
http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2009...post_4474.html

----------


## Aktofylakas

Eνα ενδιαφερον αρθρο του Κώστα Χλωμούδη.

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2009...post_1069.html

----------


## ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΜΑΧΟΣ

Κάποια πράγματι είναι σπασμένα από ατυχήματα

----------


## Προδρομος

Asteria mporeis na rotiseis emena oti kai an thes den eimai sto limeniko alla extos pou einai oloi h oikogeneia mou kserw para polla  :Wink: !!!!!!

----------


## martakis

Kalhmera se olous! Thelw na kanw mia erwtisi. Gia na kanei kapoios apofitos AEN ta xartia tou gia na parei meros se prokiriksi aksiomatikwn 'h ypaksiomatikwn tou limenikou, prepei na exei thalassia upiresia prota san anthypoploiarxos? 'H mporei apla me to diploma tou anth/xou na parei meros stis prokirikseis? Akoma thelw na rwtisw to diploma anthupoploiarxou, to lower, kai to ecdl einai polu liga gia na elpizw na mpw sto limeniko? Moria apo Dokimo Efedro Aksiomatiko pou upiretisa ston strato den exw gia to limeniko e? 


Y.G. Einai tosa polla pou thelw na rwtisw kai den exw vrei kapoion na kserei! oloi me parapempoun allou.... Euxaristw parapolu prokatavolika!!!!    :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Ουραγκων

Απο τα λιγα που ξερω, σχετικα με το λιμενικο σωμα, θαλασσια υπηρεσια ως ανθ/ρχος απαιτειται για την εισαγωγη αποφοιτων ΑΕΝ για αξιωματικους λιμενικου. Οσων αφορα την εισαγωγη στους Υπαξιωματικους δεν απαιτειται θαλασσια υπηρεσια το πτυχιο της ΑΕΝ ειναι αρκετο. Φυσικα αυτα ελαβαν χωρα στην τελευταια προκυρηξη του λιμενικου. Η καινουρια μπορει να τα αναιρει και να θετει νεα κριτηρια εισαγωγης. Οποτε αυτο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να παρακολουθεις τις προκυρηξης ωστε να μαθεις επακριβως τα απαιτουμενα προσοντα (www.yen.gr). Ο διαδυκτιακος χωρος του Υπουργειου τα παρεχει αυτα εαν περιηγηθεις εκει. 
Τωρα σχετικα με την ερωτηση που εθεσες εαν με lower, ECDL και υπηρεσια ως δοκιμος στο στρατο(Π.Ν υπηρετησες ως ΣΕΑ¨? ή στρατο ξηρας?)  αυτο δε μπορει να στο απαντησει κανεις. Σιγουρα παιρνεις καποια μορια αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτα που παιζουν ρολο. Πρεπει να εχεις ακουσει και τι ''ΑΛΛΟ' χρειαζεται............

----------


## martakis

File Ouragkwn efxaristw para polu gia tin amesi apantisi sou! Exeis dikaio gia to "allo" pou xriazete.... exw kati akres kai egw kai tha prospathisw na to kinigisw to kako einai oti eimai 24 kai prolavenw mono mia prokiriksi mias kai to orio hlikias einai 27 apo oti eida stin teleutea prokiriksi gia aksiomatikwn.... Ston strato ksiras upiretisa san dokimos. Stin prokiriksi gia aksiomatikos den egrafe tipota gia moria apo dokimos, OYK, 'h eidikes dinameis klp klp.... alla gia upaksiomatikos den kserw... opoios gnorizei kai alla sxetika me to limeniko as mas pei! Parallila parakolouthw kai tin selida tou ypourgeiou opos eipes alla den kserw kata poso tin enimerwnoun...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ουραγκων

Σχετικα με τους αξιωματικους σιγουρα δε γραφει εαν αποκτας μορια λογω εφεδρειας διοτι δεν χρειαζεται να υπηρετησεις στο στρατο αν προκειται να γινεις αξιωματικος το Λ.Σ. Στους υπαξ. ομως λαμβανεις καποια μορια λογω εφεδρειας.

----------


## martakis

Kalispera. Kserei kanenas an oi eksetaseis tou limenikou anikoun ston asep? kai apo ti epitropi diorthononte ta grapta? Kai pote tha exei nea prokiriksi?  :Confused:

----------


## martakis

Ma kanenas gnwstis???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με την κρατική τηλεόραση υπάρχει σκέψη διαχωρισμού του ΛΣ απο το Υπουργείο ΕΝ το οποίο μπορεί να μετακινηθεί στο Υπουργείο Οικονομίας!!! Μεγαλες εξελήξεις και ελπίζουμε η αλλαγή πολιτικής σκηνής να οδηγήσει επιτέλους στην διάλειση του αναχρονιστικού Λιμενικού Σωματος που τα τελευταία χρόνια εχει γίνει Σώμα βολέματος των πολιτικών φίλων και υποστηριχτών. Να σταματίσει η δήθεν στρατιωτική κατάντια και επιτέλους να επιτελέσει το καθήκον του, δηλαδή η προστάσία των ακτών και των λιμένων και όχι των διαφόρων γραφείων του ΥΕΝ...

----------


## Apostolos

Και μερικά άρθρα
Καθημερινή
Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Asterias

Σίγουρα. Όλη η κίνηση για την αντιμετώπιση του Ναυτιλιακού χώρου δε με βρίσκει καθόλου σύμφωνο. Αλλού η Ακτοπλοϊά, αλλου τα Λιμάνια, αλλού το Λιμενικό Σώμα, αλλού τα της Ποντοπόρου Ναυτιλίας. Για πιο λόγο? Η πρώτη εκ των 2 βιομηχανιών που έχει η Ελλάδα να σπάσει σε τόσα κομμάτια, γιατι?

----------


## gtogias

Ίσως να είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να ξεκαθαρίσει επιτέλους ποιος είναι ο ρόλος του ΛΣ.

Από τη μια στελέχη του γεμίζουν τα γραφεία του (πρώην) Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, είναι σώμα ασφαλείας με τις ανάλογες αρμοδιότητες, έχει ικά του ΜΑΤ κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Σίγουρα τα σχετικά με τη δημόσια ασφάλεια πρέπει να είναι κάτω από την ίδια δικαιοδοσία.

Τώρα για το υπόλοιπο (πρώην) Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας χωρά πολλή κουβέντα. Γιατί το (πρώην) Υπουργείο Μεταφορών να έχει αρμοδιότητα όλες τις (καταρχήν) επιβατικές μεταφορές, χερσαίες και εναέριες καθώς και τις εμπορικές μεταφορές εντός της ελληνικής επικράτειας και οι νησιωτικές να πηγαίνουν αλλού?

Να συνεχίσουμε με τις υποδομές? ¶λλος φορέας για τους δρόμους (ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ) άλλος για τους σιδηροδρόμους πλην Μετρό (ΥΜΕ)
 και άλλους για τα λιμάνια (και ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ και ΥΕΝ)? Μήπως κάτι δε πάει καλά? Αλλά και αλλιώς να το δει κανείς, το τωρινό μοντέλο αποδείχτηκε αποτυχημένο μιας και ποτέ μέχρι τώρα το ΥΕΝ δεν έκανε κάτι σοβαρό για τα λιμάνια.
Αντίστοιχα γιατί οι ευθύνες ανάπτυξης της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας να ανήκουν σε άλλον φορέα από αυτόν που έχει την ευθύνη για τα νησιά. Δεν είναι αυτά Ελλάδα? Οι ιδιαιτερότητες τους, αν και δεν έχουν όλα τα νησιά τις ίδιες, είναι δουλειά των περιφερειών.

----------


## Asterias

Φίλε μου κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος για τη λιμενική πολιτική την οποία έχει ασκήσει κατά καιρούς το ΥΕΝ, η οποία είναι εξαιρετικά σοβαρή και υπεύθυνη εδω και πολλά χρόνια και με τις κυβερνήσεις-διοικήσεις και των 2 κομμάτων. 

Η γνώμη μου στηρίζεται στον όγκο του χρήματος, στη χάραξη ειδικών στρατηγικών και πολιτικών που αφορούν την Ελληνική Ναυτιλία στο σύνολό της. Ποιο θα είναι το κέντρο λήψης αποφάσεων για το κλάδο? 

Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να ξεχνάμε ποιες είναι οι δύο κινιτηριες δυνάμεις της Χώρας μας (Ναυτιλία κ Τουρισμός). Είναι ενας κλάδος που χρειάζεται ευεληξία και όχι να μπλέξει σε γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες οι οποίες σε άλλες χώρες δεν ισχύουν. Είναι κλάδος που «παίζει» σε Διεθνές περιβάλλον και αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί ασυνέπειες.

Παρ`όλα αυτά δεν είμαι αντίθετος με το σκεπτικό της όλης κίνησης. Είναι κάτι ενδιαφέρον και άξιο για κουβέντα. Φαντάζομαι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα θα έχουμε και δηλώσεις από τους φορείς που εκπροσωπούν το κλάδο.

----------


## Asterias

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1724180



http://news.pathfinder.gr/finance/shipping/583468.html

----------


## Asterias

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1725461

----------


## Natsios

Αντιδραση απο την Ελληνική Επιτροπή Ναυτιλιακής Συνεργασίας του Λονδίνου (Committee) αυτη τη φορα

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1725924

----------


## Asterias

Σωστός! Υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από τις εξελίξεις στο χώρο μας. Ακούγονται πάρα πολλά όλες αυτές τις αλλαγές.

----------


## Michael

Παραπλευρη ερώτηση:
Με τις ΑΕΝ τι θα γίνει;
Που θα ανήκουν;
Στο οικονομιάς, στο μεταφορών, στο εσωτερικών ή στο παιδείας;
Θα έχουν μέσα λιμενικούς;
Αν δεν έχουν ποιοι θα ασκούν την διοίκηση;
θα είναι αυτόνομες;
Βρες λες τελικά με τον γιωργάκη να δούμε τις ΑΕΝ να ανωτατοποιούνται και να αυτονομούνται και να αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν ελέυθερα και αποτελεσματικά;
Αλλά αυτό πάει σε άλλη θεματική ενότητα.....!

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα είναι καιρός να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν και να γίνουν ανώτερα ιδρύματα! Οι λιμενικοί να φυλάνε τα λιμάνια και όχι να βρίσκονται στο σβέρκο των Αξιωματικών μιά ζωή. Διοίκηση απο άξιους Πλοιάρχους και Μηχανικούς!
Η πολιτική των κυβερνήσεων του παρελθόντος να αλλάξει! Γιώργο ακούς???

----------


## sv1xv

Ανακοινώθηκε κάτι για νέο Αρχηγό Λ.Σ.; Σύμφωνα με την ειδησεογραφία υποτίθεται ότι θα το αποφάσιζε το ΚΥΣΕΑ την περασμένη Παρασκευή.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ακομα τιποτα ολα εχουν κολλησει!
Απο τις ΑΕΝ και τον Οικο Ναυτου θα αρχισει μαλλον η σταδιακη αποχωρηση των Λιμενικων και οντως θα ειναι μια καλη αρχη κατα την γνωμη μου, να απαγκιστρωθουμε απο τα δυο αυτα αντικειμενα τα οποια μπορει να αναλαβει και πολιτικο προσωπικο.

----------


## Michael

> Ακομα τιποτα ολα εχουν κολλησει!
> Απο τις ΑΕΝ και τον Οικο Ναυτου θα αρχισει μαλλον η σταδιακη αποχωρηση των Λιμενικων και οντως θα ειναι μια καλη αρχη κατα την γνωμη μου, να απαγκιστρωθουμε απο τα δυο αυτα αντικειμενα τα οποια μπορει να αναλαβει και πολιτικο προσωπικο.


Ναι, ίσως να είναι μια καλή εξέλιξη εαν και εφόσον στελεχωθούν από προσωπικό με γνώσεις και πείρα και πάνω από όλα μεράκι για την ναυτιλία, την ναυτική εκπαίδευση και τον έλληνα ναυτικό και όχι με κριτήρια κομματικά  και με την νοοτροπία να βολέψουμε μερικούς ακόμα στο δημόσιο. Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως πως δεν υπάρχει αυτό το σκεπτικό...
Το θέμα βασικά δεν είναι τόσο αν θα υπάρχουν λιμενικοί στην ναυτική εκπαιδευση, αλλά το γενικότερο πλαίσιο, στόχοι και στρατηγικές που έχουν οι εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις διαχρονικά για αυτήν. Θα τολμούσε η κυβέρνηση να κάνει ναυτικό πανεπιστήμιο ή να καταργήσει εντελώς τις ΑΕΝ και να τις ενσωματώσει κατα περίπτωση σε ΄διάφορα σχετικά τμήματα ΑΕΙ; Θα τολμούσε να παράγει στελέχη του λιμενικού μέσα από τις τάξεις του εμπορικού ναυτικού σχεδόν αποκλειστικά;
Η αίσθηση πάντως που έχω είναι πως οι περισότεροι πολιτικοί βλέπουν την ναυτιλία λιγούρικα ως μια ευκαιρία για κοινωνική δικτύωσή τους με τους "εφοπλιστικούς κύκλους" , για να βρουν πόρους για την επόμενη επανεκλογή τους κτλ και μάλλον δεν κατανούν πλήρως το πλαίσιο στο οποίο λειτουργεί, την σοβαρότητα και την φύση των προβλημάτων της άλλα και το πως θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει όχι εν δυνάμει αλλά πραγματικό συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα για την χώρα μας.
Το ζητούμενο επομένως δεν τόσο αν το λιμενικό μπορεί και πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην ναυτική εκπαίδευση και στον οίκο ναυτού ή αν στην θέση θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε δυο σεκιουριτάδες και δυο γραμματείς που μπορεί να μας ερχώνταν πιο φθηνά και χωρίς πολλά ανούσια, πολυτελή και περιτά φρού και αρώματα, αλλά το πως σκεφτώμαστε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε οιονδήποτε των αμφοτέρων και προς πια γενικότερη κατεύθυνση.

----------


## Aktofylakas

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2009...k-vtmis-2.html

----------


## sv1xv

Τελικά σήμερα ανακοινώθηκε ότι ο νέος αρχηγός θα είναι ο Αντιναύαρχος Αθ. Μπούσιος, ΛΣ, μέχρι τώρα στη θέση του Υπαρχηγού.

----------


## blueseacat

*26-11-2009*

 
*
Το Κυβερνητικό Συμβούλιο Εξωτερικών και ¶μυνας, με την αριθ. 1 Απόφαση της 7ης Συνεδρίασής του την 26η Νοεμβρίου 2009, αποφάσισε : 

*α. Έθεσε σε αυτεπάγγελτη αποστρατεία τον Αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Αντιναύαρχο Λιμενικού Σώματος Ρεντζεπέρη Θεόδωρο (Α.Μ. 574), θεωρώντας αυτόν ως «Ευδοκίμως τερματίσαντα τη σταδιοδρομία του» και του απένειμε τον τίτλο του Επίτιμου Αρχηγού του Λιμενικού Σώματος και του Ναυάρχου Λιμενικού Σώματος εν αποστρατεία. ... 

β. Επέλεξε, ομόφωνα, ως *Αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σώματος* τον *Αντιναύαρχο* Λιμενικού Σώματος* Μπούσιο Αθανάσιο* (Α.Μ. 580), διότι συγκεντρώνει σε απόλυτο βαθμό όλα τα απαιτούμενα από το νόμο προσόντα, προς κάλυψη της κενής θέσης του Αρχηγού Λιμενικού Σώματος.
  Η τελετή παράδοσης - παραλαβής Αρχηγού Λ.Σ., θα λάβει χώρα αύριο Παρασκευή 27 Νοεμβρίου 2009 και ώρα 11:00, στον προαύλιο χώρο του κτιρίου του πρώην Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, παρουσία του Υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη *Μιχάλη Χρυσοχοΐδη* και του Υφυπουργού *Σπύρου Βούγια.*

----------


## TSELIS24

> Σχετικα με τους αξιωματικους σιγουρα δε γραφει εαν αποκτας μορια λογω εφεδρειας διοτι δεν χρειαζεται να υπηρετησεις στο στρατο αν προκειται να γινεις αξιωματικος το Λ.Σ. Στους υπαξ. ομως λαμβανεις καποια μορια λογω εφεδρειας.


ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ.ΗΜΟΥΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ 12 ΚΑΙ ACDL.

----------


## DIMITRIS METHANA

> Από την αρμόδια Διεύθυνση Ασφάλειας του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, γίνεται γνωστό ότι κατά το δεκάμηνο Ιανουαρίου-Οκτωβρίου 2008, σε 767 περιστατικά παράνομης διακίνησης αλλοδαπών υπηκόων, συνελήφθησαν από το προσωπικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος σε όλη τη χώρα, συνολικά 12.847 λαθρομετανάστες και 201 διακινητές, ενώ κατασχέθηκαν 151 πλοία-λέμβοι και 11 οχήματα μεταφοράς αυτών.
> Επίσης, κατά το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα, σε 245 υποθέσεις διακίνησης ναρκωτικών ουσιών, συνελήφθησαν 320 άτομα, ενώ κατασχέθηκαν 42 κιλά & 111,6 γραμμάρια κατεργασμένη κάνναβη, 169 κιλά & 741,3 γραμμάρια ακατέργαστης κάνναβης, 39 αυτοσχέδια τσιγάρα με ακατέργαστη κάνναβη, 63 κιλά & 338 γραμμάρια χασισέλαιο, 283 σπόροι κάνναβης, 17 δενδρύλλια κάνναβης, 25 κιλά & 391,6 γραμμάρια ηρωίνη, 10 δισκία κωδεϊνη, 299,2 γραμμάρια, 165 δισκία και 55 ml μεθαδόνη, 1 κιλό & 323,7 γραμμάρια κοκαΐνη, 2 δισκία έκσταση, 552 δισκία και 12 υπόθετα ηρεμιστικά και 1 χαρτάκι LSD.
> Τέλος, από τη Διεύθυνση Ασφάλειας Ναυσιπλοΐας του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, γίνεται γνωστό ότι, κατά τον μήνα Οκτώβριο 2008, με μέριμνα του Ενιαίου Κέντρου Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης, παρασχέθηκε βοήθεια σε 1360 άτομα, σε συνολικά 144 περιστατικά.


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΧΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑ(ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΙΞΗ????ΤΙ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΑΘΙΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ) ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΜΑΙL MOY <BIGOULS@HOTMAIL.COM>
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Aktofylakas

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2010...-1-varyag.html

----------


## Aktofylakas

Πανελλήνιες και για πυροσβέστες, λιμενικούς 

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2010...post_4495.html

----------


## petros557

paidia parakalw enas na m pei ti prepei na kanw gia na mpw sto limeniko swma ws aksiwmatikos. 17 eimai kai opios mporei na m apantisei plz sto apkatr@gmail.com , h edw an 8elei np  :Smile:

----------


## osrik

Χρονια πολλά σε όλους.
Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι κ γω για το Λιμενικό Σώμα ως Υπαξιωματικός (Απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ) γνωρίζει κάποιος αν αναμένοντε προκυρίξεις?
Επίσης αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν αντιμετοπίζω πρόβλιμα που στο στρατό ήμουν Ι3 Ένοπλο λόγω μυωπίας.

----------


## Harry14

Οι προκυρηξεις του λιμενικου εκδοδονται απο το ΥΕΝ η απο το εθνικο τυπογραφειο;

Γνωριζουμε αν εκδοθηκε καποια προσφατα;

----------


## Joyrider

Oλες οι προκυρήξεις που αφορούν το Δημόσιο εκδίδονται από το εθνικό τυπογραφείο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος προκυρήξεις που αφορούν το ΛΣ μπορείς να πάρει από το γραφείο ενημέρωσης κοινού στο παλιό ΥΕΝ στο Πασαλιμάνι.

----------


## Harry14

> Oλες οι προκυρήξεις που αφορούν το Δημόσιο εκδίδονται από το εθνικό τυπογραφείο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος προκυρήξεις που αφορούν το ΛΣ μπορείς να πάρει από το γραφείο ενημέρωσης κοινού στο παλιό ΥΕΝ στο Πασαλιμάνι.


Οκ σ ευχαριστω. Α κατι ακομα. Αλλη προκυρηξη ειναι για τους αξιωματικος και αλλη για τους λιμενοφυλακες;

----------


## Joyrider

> Αλλη προκυρηξη ειναι για τους αξιωματικος και αλλη για τους λιμενοφυλακες;


 
Αυτό δεν το ξέρω δυστυχώς.Γενικά πάντως το ΛΣ έχει λίγο προσωπικό σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα σώματα ασφαλείας και δεν είναι σταθερές οι προσλήψεις του.Οπως πχ με την ΕΛΑΣ που σταθερά έχει περίπου χίλιους αστυφύλακες και αξιωματικούς κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## blueseacat

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ - Πέμπτη 18 Νοεμβρίου 2010

*Μοίρασαν τις αρμοδιότητες του Λιμενικού*

Η σταδιακή αποστρατιωτικοποίηση του Υπουργείου Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας και η μετατροπή του σε καθαρό αναπτυξιακό οικονομικό είναι ο στόχος του πρωθυπουργού Γ.Παπανδρέου, τον οποίο συζήτησε χθές το πρωϊ σε σύσκεψη που είχε στο μέγαρο Μαξίμου με τους υπουργούς προστασίας του πολίτη Χρ. Παπουτσή και Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων Νήσων και Αλιείας Γ. Διαμαντίδη.
Στη σύσκεψη σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αποφασίστηκε η ίδρυση *Αρχηγείου Λιμενικού Σώματος-Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής*, το οποίο θα λειτουργεί στα πρότυπα της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. και θα υπάγεται αποκλειστικά στο Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη. Δηλαδή όλες οι υπηρεσίες του Λιμενικού Σώματος οι αρμοδιότητες των οποίων έχουν αστυνομικό χαρακτήρα, ο θάλαμος επιχειρήσεων καθώς και ο αρχηγός του σώματος θα υπάγονται στο Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη. Το αμέσως επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα ο Χρ. Παπουτσής θα φέρει νομοσχέδιο στη Βουλή για την ίδρυση του *Αρχηγείου Λιμενικού Σώματος-Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής* ενώ εάν χρειαστεί θα γίνουν και κάποιες τροποποιήσεις στο Π.Δ. 96.
Στο Υπουργείο Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων παραμένουν οι υπηρεσίες που έχουν σχέση με την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία, την ακτοπλοία, την αλιεία, την κρουαζιέρα, τη λιμενική πολιτική, ενώ σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει διάλογος για τη νέα δομή του Υπουργείου, η οποία θα αποτυπωθεί σε ένα νέο *οργανόγραμμα*, με την προοπτική να μετατραπεί σε βάθος χρόνου σε αναπτυξιακό-οικονομικό.

_Χριστίνα Παπασταθοπούλου_

----------


## Mad_k

Τι πραγμα και αυτο με το λιμενικο...ουτε αυτοι δεν ξερουν που βρισκονται και το διαλυσανε χωρις καν να εχουν κανει ενα προγραμμα για το μελλον!!

----------


## zamas

HCG-SAR_519.jpg

*SAR/519*
* Το συγκεκριμένο ναυαγοσωστικο ηταν συνοδευτικό* στην *Aegean Regatta** 2009*

----------


## zamas

hcg sar 513 keratsini 01 - ok.jpg

*SAR/513* 
Εξω απο το Κερατσινι

----------


## argonaftis

Γνωριζει καπιος συναδερφος κατι νεο??

----------


## sv1xv

6 Παράκτια Περιπολικά Σκάφη Θαλάσσιας Επιτήρησης προμηθεύεται το Λιμενικό Σώμα μετά από την υπογραφή της σχετικής σύμβασης  με τον εκπρόσωπο της αναδόχου εταιρείας  "MONTMONTAZA– GREBEN d.o.o." που εδρεύει στην Κροατία, μετά από διεθνή δημόσιο διαγωνισμό. Η αγορά  συγχρηματοδοτείται κατά 75% από το Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Εξωτερικών Συνόρων και κατά 25% από εθνικούς πόρους, ενώ το συνολικό ποσό της ανέρχεται στα ¤13.387.998.

Τα Περιπολικά Σκάφη Θαλάσσιας Επιτήρησης είναι τύπου "POB- 24G", κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένα να επιχειρούν σε κατάσταση θαλάσσης 6 και είναι κατασκευασμένα από GRP. Φέρουν δύο κύριες μηχανές τετράχρονες και πετρελαιοκίνητες, νέας αντιρρυπαντικής τεχνολογίας, το ολικό τους μήκος είναι 24,76 m και το πλάτος τους 6,44 m ενώ θα έχουν μέγιστη ταχύτητα τους 30 κόμβους σε ήρεμη θάλασσα με το 100% του φόρτου. Τα εν λόγω σκάφη έχουν τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 25 ατόμων, ενώ οι χώροι ενδιαιτήσεων δύνανται να φιλοξενήσουν πλήρωμα επτά ατόμων.

Φωτογραφίες από το ΛΣ:

http://www.hcg.gr/sites/default/file...20%20040-A.jpg

http://www.hcg.gr/sites/default/file...Greben0008.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mάλιστα,κροάτικα περιπολικά... :Apologetic:  Πότε επιτέλους θα ξαναρχίσουμε να φτιάχνουμε κάτι στην Ελλάδα; :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## sv1xv

Φτιάχνουμε αλλά δεν είμαστε απαραίτητα φτηνότεροι και το μέγεθος της προμήθειας επιβάλει διεθνή μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό. Σε προηγούμενες ανάλογες προμήθειες έγραφαν τους όρους του διαγωνισμού ώστε να μένει η δουλειά στην Ελλάδα, αλλά με ευρωπαϊκή χρηματοδότηση και με την τρόικα εδώ γύρω, οι πονηριές αυτές δεν παίζουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ό,τι κ να είναι, έχουμε τα χαρακτηριστικά τριτοκοσμικής χώρας,όλα απ' έξω τα παίρνουμε γιά Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις κ Σώματα Ασφαλείας. Κοίτα στην Τουρκία τι κάνουν,τα ξέρεις.
Ειδικά γιά το ΛΣ είχαμε την Lambro αργότερα Μοtomarine που έκανε κ ξένα σχέδια με άδεια αλλά γινόταν στην Ελλάδα.
Εγώ το αποτέλεσμα βλέπω.

----------


## sv1xv

Κακώς βλέπεις μόνο το αποτέλεσμα, πρέπει να δεις τις αιτίες.

Αρχικά η σύγκριση με Τουρκία δεν παίζει, η Τουρκία έχει το πλεονέκτημα να μην είναι στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι: Γιατί οι Κροάτες είναι φτηνότεροι? Εδώ φταίνε δυο, αφ'ενός το κράτος που έχει ρίξει τρομερές επιβαρύνσεις στις επιχειρήσεις (φορολογικό, διοικητικό κόστος για συναλλαγή με δημόσιο, ασφαλιστικό), αφ'ετέτου οι επιχειρήσεις που είχαν μάθει να λειτουργούν μόνο μέσα στη γυάλα με τις κρατικές προμήθειες με όλα τα συμπαραμαρτούντα. Εντάξει, και οι εργαζόμενοι και κυρίως οι συνδικαλιστές δεν είναι άμοιροι ευθυνών, αλλά εδώ είναι αριστερό forum και δεν πρέπει να το θίγουμε.

Ο Κροάτης στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι μεσαία προς μεγάλη επιχείρηση με συνεχή λειτουργία και εξαγωγές (αντίθετα από τους έλληνες που περιμένουν μια κρατική παραγγελία κάθε 10 χρόνια), έχει ίσως αυξημένο διοικητικό κόστος αλλά το μοιράζει σε πολλές ναυπηγήσεις. Πιθανώς παράγει ετοιμη δική του σχεδίαση οπότε δεν πληρώνει δικαιώματα σε τρίτους. Λόγω μεγέθους έχει και τη δυνατότητα καλύτερων τιμών από προμηθευτές, καθώς και σχετικά χαμηλούς μισθούς. Επειδή είναι κοντά δεν χρειάζεται να χρεώσει μεταφορικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα αίτια αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές τα ξέρω κ μαστίζουν ευρύτερα την όποια τεσπά βιομηχανία διαθέτουμε.
Ουσιαστικά κ αυτό είναι το λυπηρό,είμαστε η μόνη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα με αυτην την "συμπεριφορά".

----------


## despo

Εδω που τα λέμε δεν είναι μόνο τα περιπολικά. Λεωφορεία φέρανε της πλάκας απο την Πολωνία, βαγόνια σιδηροδρόμου ο,τι φτιάξαμε, φτιάξαμε, τρόλλευ απο την ΕΛΒΟ την οποία ουσιαστικά την άφησαν στο έλεος του Θεού με κάτι ευκαιριακούς 'επενδυτές' κ.ο.κ. Γενικά ερήμωσαν τα πάντα, αλλά αυτά έχουν όλα περάσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα, αφου έχουμε ... πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδω που τα λέμε δεν είναι μόνο τα περιπολικά. Λεωφορεία φέρανε της πλάκας απο την Πολωνία, βαγόνια σιδηροδρόμου ο,τι φτιάξαμε, φτιάξαμε, τρόλλευ απο την ΕΛΒΟ


Mα αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθώ να πω αναφέροντας ευρύτερα την βιομηχανία (η ΕΛΒΟ που λες ήταν πιό πρόσφατα) αλλά κ βιοτεχνία διότι αμαξώματα λεωφορείων μέχρι το 1980 περίπου έφτιαχνε ακόμα κ ένα αξιοπρεπές φανοποιείο κ κάναμε κ εξαγωγές.Γιά τον οργασμό που υπηρχε παλιότερα στα ναυπηγεία τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.Σε αυτή την ταλαίπωρη χώρα τπτ δεν έχει μείνει όρθιο :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## sv1xv

Εκτός από τα μειονεκτήματα της λειτουργίας μιας επιχείρησης στην Ελλάδα, δυστυχώς ακόμα και σήμερα αρκετοί επιχειρηματίες ξέρουν να λειτουργούν μόνο με τον ομφάλιο λώρο του δημοσίου και όχι με συνθήκες αγοράς. Οι πάσης φύσεως προτιμήσεις και επιδοτήσεις προς τις εγχώριες επιχειρήσεις αντί να λειτουργήσουν (τότε όταν επιτρέπονταν)  ως βοήθημα για ανάπτυξη κάποιων κλάδων είχαν το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο αντίστοιχος έλληνας κατασκευαστής δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει ούτε σωστή κοστολόγηση των προϊόντων του για συνθήκες ανοικτού διαγωνισμού.

----------


## despo

> Mα αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθώ να πω αναφέροντας ευρύτερα την βιομηχανία (η ΕΛΒΟ που λες ήταν πιό πρόσφατα) αλλά κ βιοτεχνία διότι αμαξώματα λεωφορείων μέχρι το 1980 περίπου έφτιαχνε ακόμα κ ένα αξιοπρεπές φανοποιείο κ κάναμε κ εξαγωγές.Γιά τον οργασμό που υπηρχε παλιότερα στα ναυπηγεία τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.Σε αυτή την ταλαίπωρη χώρα τπτ δεν έχει μείνει όρθιο


Υπέροχα και πολυ καλής ποιότητας λεωφορεία φιάχναμε, αλλά τώρα αρκούμαστε σε εισαγωγές απο τα ... νεκροταφεία της Γερμανίας και των γύρω αυτής κρατών.

----------


## Ilias 92

Μεγάλη κουβέντα όλο λέμε να την ανοίξουμε και όλο κάπου σκοντάφτει!
Δλδ κάθε σκάφος κάνει γύρω στα 2 εκ. Ευρώ. Ειναι πλαστικά?

Οπου εμπλέκεται δημόσιο χρήμα υπάρχει βρομιά και αυτό ίσως εξηγεί γιατί πολλές μονάδες ειναι βραχύβιες. 
Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα προ κρίσης όταν το σύνολο της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής ήταν 50 δις Ευρώ το real estate ήταν 25 δις αέρας πραγματικός. Στην χώρα μας ή αεριτζής θα είσαι ή τα χρηματα του δημοσίου θα κυνηγάς είτε θα πουλάς κάτι εισαγόμενο ή θα πουλάς υπηρεσία.

----------


## Takerman

lim.jpg
Νέο περιπολικό πλοίο ανοικτής θαλάσσης αποκτά το Λιμενικό Σώμα.  Σύμφωνα με σχετική ανακοίνωση ολοκληρώθηκε και υπεγράφη η σύμβαση για  την αγορά ενός περιπολικού πλοίου Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης (O.P.V.), ολικού  μήκους 58 μέτρων και τύπου DAMEN STAN PATROL 5509. 


 Η σύμβαση υπεγράφη με την ανάδοχο εταιρεία με τη  επωνυμία «B.V.Scheepswerf Damen Gorinchem» και με εμπορική  ονομασία «Damen Shipyards Gorinchem». 


 Στην ανακοίνωση επισημαίνεται πως «προκηρύχθηκε την 03/04/2013  δημόσιος, τακτικός διαγωνισμός ανοικτής διαδικασίας, διεθνούς συμμετοχής  για την προμήθεια ενός Περιπολικού Πλοίου Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης  προϋπολογισμού 40.000.000,00 ευρώ, ο οποίος διενεργήθηκε  την 21-06-2013, με την συμμετοχή τριών εταιρειών. Κατόπιν της  ολοκλήρωσης αξιολόγησης των προσφορών των τριών συμμετεχουσών εταιρειών  από τις αρμόδιες επιτροπές, την 23-04-2014 ο εν διαγωνισμός κατακυρώθηκε  στην εταιρεία με την επωνυμία «BV Scheepswerf Damen Gorinchem», έναντι  του συνολικού συμβατικού τιμήματος των 28.800.000,00 ευρώ».


 Το έργο έχει ενταχθεί «ως πολυετής δράση στα Ετήσια Προγράμματα του  Ταμείου Εξωτερικών Συνόρων 2012 και 2013 και συγκεκριμένα για το ΤΕΣ  2012 έχει δεσμευτεί το ποσό 6.000.000,00 ευρώ με χρηματοδότηση κατά  ποσοστό 95% από πόρους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, ενώ από το αντίστοιχο  ετήσιο πρόγραμμα του 2013 έχει δεσμευτεί το υπόλοιπο ποσό της συμβατικής  αξίας με χρηματοδότηση κατά ποσοστό τουλάχιστον 75% από κοινοτικούς  πόρους».


 Όπως σημειώνεται στην ανακοίνωση το πλοίο έχει δυνατότητα  διατήρησης πλεύσης υπό δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες, η γάστρα του  κατασκευάζεται από χάλυβα, ενώ οι ναυπηγικές γραμμές της έχουν  βελτιστοποιηθεί για υψηλή απόδοση με την ειδικά σχεδιασμένη πλώρη  τύπου AxeBow (πέλεκυ). 


 Επίσης αναφέρεται ότι «υλικό της υπερκατασκευής του πλοίου θα είναι  το αλουμίνιο, το ολικό του μήκος θα είναι 58 μέτρα και θα διαθέτει  σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό επιτήρησης και συστήματα τηλεπικοινωνιών και  ναυτιλίας. Επιπλέον θα διαθέτει στη πρύμνη κεκλιμένο καθέλκυσης  ταχυπλόου σκάφους, καθώς και άνω γέφυρα (flying bridge). Ο πρότυπος  σχεδιασμός του το καθιστά επιχειρησιακά κατάλληλο για περιπολίες  επιτήρησης, επιχειρήσεις παράκτιας και ανοιχτής θαλάσσης και εν γένει  αποστολές στο πλαίσιο που επιτάσσει το γενικότερο έργο του Λιμενικού  Σώματος στο σύγχρονο περιβάλλον».


 Σε δηλώσεις του ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου *Μιλτιάδης Βαρβιτσιώτης* τόνισε:  «Πρόκειται για ένα έργο ιδιαίτερης σημασίας λόγω της συμβολής του στην  ενδυνάμωση του στόλου του Λιμενικού Σώματος και την εν γένει διασφάλιση  των εθνικών μας συμφερόντων. O σύγχρονος και πολυδιάστατος ρόλος που  καλείται το Λιμενικό Σώμα να διαδραματίσει για την αντιμετώπιση του  φαινομένου της παράνομης μετανάστευσης από τη θάλασσα, καθώς και για την  αποτελεσματική φύλαξη των θαλασσίων συνόρων από πάσης φύσεως απειλές,  επιτάσσουν την αναβάθμισή του σε τεχνικά μέσα και αυτό πράττουμε.».

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα Damen τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει σημειώσει σημαντική επιτυχία παγκοσμίως στα περιπολικά.
Δεν θέλω να επανέρχομαι πάλι στα ίδια.Απλώς θα πω, πηγαίνουμε κ αγοράζουμε χωρίς την παραμικρή εγχώρια προστιθέμενη αξία. Μέχρι κ η Αλβανία έφτιαξε με άδεια του ναυπηγείου έναν μικρότερο τύπο στο ίδιο σουλούπι. :Apologetic:

----------


## Ilias 92

Με τα λεφτα που λένε χτιζεις ενα καινούριο Ιθακη οχι ενα καραβακι 60 μέτρα.
Δεν θα μαζευτουν καποιοι ποτέ??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με τα λεφτα που λένε χτιζεις ενα καινούριο Ιθακη οχι ενα καραβακι 60 μέτρα.
> Δεν θα μαζευτουν καποιοι ποτέ??


Tα χρήματα φαίνονται πολλά αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουμε μέτρο σύγκρισης διότι οι χρεώσεις στα πολεμικά κ παρόμοια,ακτοφυλακής όπως αυτό,είναι άλλες.

----------


## Appia_1978

Να πω και εγώ τον καημό μου; Ένα μόνο ...; Τι θα πρωτοκάμει;

----------


## sv1xv

> Δεν θέλω να επανέρχομαι πάλι στα ίδια.Απλώς θα πω, πηγαίνουμε κ αγοράζουμε χωρίς την παραμικρή εγχώρια προστιθέμενη αξία.


Είπαμε: αυτές οι πρακτικές πέθαναν. Κανονικά διεθνής διαγωνισμός, χωρίς τα γνωστά δήθεν πατριωτικά κόλπα, ιδίως όταν η προμήθεια χρηματοδοτείται από την ΕυρωπαΪκή Ένωση. ¶λλωστε σε λίγα χρόνια όλα αυτά θα τα αγοράζουμε από Τουρκία, η οποία θα κερδίζει τους διαγωνισμούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να πω και εγώ τον καημό μου; Ένα μόνο ...; Τι θα πρωτοκάμει;


Mε την στενότητα που υπάρχει,δυστυχώς προστίθεται ένα ακόμα στα υποτιθέμενα ΠΑΘ,3 Sa'ar 4  κ 1 Εuropatrol το οποίο δεν βλέπω να ταξιδεύει.Λέω υποτιθέμενα διότι έξω π/π ανοικτής θαλάσσης εννοούν σκάφη μεγέθους κορβέτας περίπου που μπορεί να παίρνουν κ ελικόπτερο.Το κακό είναι ότι με τόσο μικρές παραγγελίες δημιουργείται πανσπερμία υλικού με  ό,τι αρνητικό σημαίνει αυτό.

----------


## sv1xv

> Το κακό είναι ότι με τόσο μικρές παραγγελίες δημιουργείται πανσπερμία υλικού με  ό,τι αρνητικό σημαίνει αυτό.


Πολύ σωστό, αυτό είναι το ελάττωμα του συστήματος. Δείτε και σχετικό video στο Youtube: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SJDXW-MpWY

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είπαμε: αυτές οι πρακτικές πέθαναν. Κανονικά διεθνής διαγωνισμός, χωρίς τα γνωστά δήθεν πατριωτικά κόλπα, ιδίως όταν η προμήθεια χρηματοδοτείται από την ΕυρωπαΪκή Ένωση. ¶λλωστε σε λίγα χρόνια όλα αυτά θα τα αγοράζουμε από Τουρκία, η οποία θα κερδίζει τους διαγωνισμούς.


Με ένα μόνο σκάφος τι να μας δώσουν; Αν ήταν περισσότερα δεν θα μπορούσαν κάποια να γίνουν εδώ με άδεια; Ας πούμε στου Σπανόπουλου.
Παλιά κ πάλι επί ΕΕ είχαμε την Μοtomarine που έκανε με άδεια αλλά μας τελείωσε...κ τρέχουμε στην Κροατία γιά τα μικρά. Με τις υγείες μας.Πίσω πάμε κ όχι μπροστά! :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν επιτρέπεται πλέον απ'ευθείας ανάθεση και το ποσό επιβάλει διεθνή διαγωνισμό. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δοθεί στον κάθε Σπανόπουλο, Lambro κλπ  και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει προτίμηση στην εγχώρια αγορά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν επιτρέπεται πλέον απ'ευθείας ανάθεση και το ποσό επιβάλει διεθνή διαγωνισμό. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δοθεί στον κάθε Σπανόπουλο, Lambro κλπ και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει προτίμηση στην εγχώρια αγορά.


Δεν θα ήταν απ'ευθείας ανάθεση αλλά με όρο ότι θα συνεργαστεί με κάποιον εγχώριο.Γιατί, ολόκληρη Guardia di Finanza θα άφηνε την Damen να τους τα φτιάξει στην Ολλανδία; Μου φαίνεται,εδώ "βρίσκουν κ τα κάνουν" όχι τα σκάφη βέβαια αλλά να τους περάσει το δικό τους.

----------


## sv1xv

Μην το συζητάς, ούτε τέτοιος όρος παίζει. Απλώς σε άλλες περιπτώσεις που οι προμήθειες είναι με εθνικούς πόρους ψιλοστήνουν τους διαγωνισμούς π.χ. το εγχώριο ναυπηγείο χτυπάει την τιμή κάτω του κόστους και μετά ανταμείβεται κάτω από το τραπέζι με δεκάδες μικρές αναθέσεις για να βγάλει τη ζημιά. Στους δυο πρόσφατους διαγωνισμούς του Λ.Σ. αυτό δεν παίζει γιατί καραδοκεί η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση που χρηματοδοτεί το project.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aμφιβάλλεις ότι η Ιταλία έχει άλλη βαρύτητα σαν χώρα κ ότι κ στην ΕΕ, όπως παντού, επικρατεί το δίκαιο του ισχυροτέρου;

----------


## despo

> Aμφιβάλλεις ότι η Ιταλία έχει άλλη βαρύτητα σαν χώρα κ ότι κ στην ΕΕ, όπως παντού, επικρατεί το δίκαιο του ισχυροτέρου;


Φυσικά και δεν αμφιβάλλω !. Σιγά μην άφηνε η Ιταλία να τους πάρει τη δουλειά ξένο ναυπηγείο. Μόνο εδω μοιράζουμε δουλειές οπουδήποτε και ερημώνει ο,τι έχει πια ξεμείνει. 
Αν και πάμε σε άλλο θέμα, ηξερε κανεις οτι υπάρχει κατασκευαστής λεωφορείων με το όνομα Σολάρις ;;;;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν και πάμε σε άλλο θέμα, ηξερε κανεις οτι υπάρχει κατασκευαστής λεωφορείων με το όνομα Σολάρις ;;;;;


 Tυγχάνει να ασχολούμαι κ με αυτά,οι άνθρωποι αμαξοποιοί πρέπει να είναι κ έχουν βάλει κινητήρα DAF.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι Εγγλέζοι που πήραν από το ίδιο ναυπηγέιο σκάφη για την τελωνειακή υπηρεσία τα εφτιαξαν στην Ολλανδία και όχι σε καποιο βρετανικό ναυπηγείο. Ξέρουμε αν συμμετείχε στο διαγωνισμό κάποιο ελληνικό ναυπηγέιο και τι προσφορά έδωσε;

----------


## despo

> Οι Εγγλέζοι που πήραν από το ίδιο ναυπηγέιο σκάφη για την τελωνειακή υπηρεσία τα εφτιαξαν στην Ολλανδία και όχι σε καποιο βρετανικό ναυπηγείο. Ξέρουμε αν συμμετείχε στο διαγωνισμό κάποιο ελληνικό ναυπηγέιο και τι προσφορά έδωσε;


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πώ οτι τα βρετανικά ναυπηγεία έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί εδω και χρόνια.

----------


## sv1xv

Με λύπη μου βλέπω από τα γραφόμενα ότι ο ελληνικός λαός δεν έχει καταλάβει τους κανόνες με τους οποίους λειτουργούν οι κρατικές προμήθειες από την στιγμή που είμαστε στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση (εύλογο γιατί στο forum ο πολύς κόσμος είναι 40+). Τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά απλά: αν θέλουμε να έχουμε ελληνικά ναυπηγεία που να παίρνουν δουλειές με όρους κρατικής προμήθειας, τότε αυτά πρέπει να είναι ταυτόχρονα εμπορικά ανταγωνιστικά. Το δικαίωμα να διαχειριζόμαστε τις προμήθειες όπως κάναμε για 6 γενιές από την ίδρυση του κράτους, το διατηρούμε πλέον μόνο για μικροποσά, καθώς και για ορισμένες κατηγορίες αμιγώς στρατιωτικού υλικού. Όλες οι συζητήσεις για Σπανόπουλους, motomarine, Πέραμα, εγχώρια παραγωγή κλπ είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση αφού πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να γίνει διεθνής διαγωνισμός, ακόμα και αν δεν παρέμβει η ΕΕ, θα υποβάλει ένσταση όποιος ξένος ήταν μειοδότης και αδικήθηκε.

Τα παραπάνω εφαρμόζονται ιδιαίτερα αυστηρά όταν πρόκειται για ΕΣΠΑ, άμεση χρηματοδότηση από ΕΕ κλπ. Όταν οι προμήθειες γίνονται με 100% εθνικούς πόρους υπάρχει μια σχετική σιωπηρή ανοχή στις μεθοδεύσεις, αρκεί να γίνονται διακριτικά και να μην κάνουν το άσπρο μαύρο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καταρχήν ο Βίκτωρας το αναφέρει συχνά αυτό για τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία και σε άλλα θέματα. 

Δεν είναι όμως το θέμα αν θα γινόταν σε ένα ελληνικό αλλά καταπόσο αυτή η κατασκευή θα ωφελούσε τον κλάδο ή την μονάδα σε βάθος χρόνου και όχι παροδικά να θεμελιώσει σοβαρή και εξωστρεφή παραγωγή.

Δυστυχώς σε όλους στους τομείς υπάρχουν κρατικοδίαιτοι που το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν είναι να δίνουν μίζες και να παίρνουν δουλειές. Και στις ναυπηγήσεις αυτό πήγαινε σύννεφο τόσα χρόνια.

Το βαποράκι που πήραμε το συνέκρινα με ένα από τα πιο επιτυχημένα φέρρυ της Ευρώπης για να δείξω την διαφορά μεγέθους. Θεωρώ ότι από ένα ποσό και πέρα και μιας και δεν μιλάμε για καθαρό πολεμικό υλικό, ενδεχόμενα να υπάρχει αισχροκέρδεια από τους κατασκευαστές.

Το μόνο που μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει τέτοιο κόστος είναι η δυνατότητες που θα έχει σε καιρούς και σε ανοιχτές θάλασσες.

----------


## sv1xv

> Δεν είναι όμως το θέμα αν θα γινόταν σε ένα ελληνικό αλλά καταπόσο αυτή η κατασκευή θα ωφελούσε τον κλάδο ή την μονάδα σε βάθος χρόνου και όχι παροδικά να θεμελιώσει σοβαρή και εξωστρεφή παραγωγή.


Αυτό ήταν για πολλά χρόνια το επιχείρημα του κρατικού προστατευτισμού: δίνω τις κρατικές δουλειές στα εγχώρια εργοστάσια με μειωμένο ή μηδενικό ανταγωνισμό (ή φουσκωμένες τιμές), ανοχή σε θέματα ποιότητας κλπ και ελπίζω ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα αποκτήσουν υποδομές, συνέχεια λειτουργίας κλπ ώστε να καταστούν ανταγωνιστικά στην διεθνή εμπορική αγορά. Αποτέλεσμα: οι μονάδες αυτές προτιμούν τις κρατικές δουλειές, όπου τα οργανωτικά και τεχνικά θέματα αντιμετωπίζονται με μεθόδους που ανήκουν στο χώρο της διαφθοράς, και αποσύρονται από την ανοικτή αγορά η οποία είναι πολύ δύσκολη για τον τρόπο που μανατζάρονται.

Δυστυχώς η εμπορική αγορά απαιτεί management με @@, πρόσβαση σε κεφάλαια (τραπεζικό δανιεισμό) και ολική διαχείρηση ποιότητας, πράγματα που δεν συμβιβάζονται με επιχειρήσεις που στήνονται από "εξαδέλφους". Και πάλι οι πιθανότητες επιτυχίας είναι 50-50.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στην ανακοίνωση επισημαίνεται πως «προκηρύχθηκε την 03/04/2013  δημόσιος, τακτικός διαγωνισμός ανοικτής διαδικασίας, διεθνούς συμμετοχής  για την *προμήθεια ενός Περιπολικού Πλοίου Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης  προϋπολογισμού 40.000.000,00 ευρώ*, ο οποίος διενεργήθηκε  την 21-06-2013, με την συμμετοχή τριών εταιρειών. Κατόπιν της  ολοκλήρωσης αξιολόγησης των προσφορών των τριών συμμετεχουσών εταιρειών  από τις αρμόδιες επιτροπές, την 23-04-2014 ο εν διαγωνισμός κατακυρώθηκε  στην εταιρεία με την επωνυμία «BV Scheepswerf Damen Gorinchem», έναντι  του συνολικού *συμβατικού τιμήματος των 28.800.000,00 ευρώ*».


Βλέπουμε ότι οι Ολλανδοί πήραν τη δουλειά με έκπτωση 28% στον προϋπολογισμό (σημειωσα με έντονα γράμματα τα ποσά). Το ξαναρώτησα και πριν ξέρουμε αν στους άλλους δύο που συμμετείχαν στο διαγωνισμό ήταν κάποιο ελληνικό ναυπηγείο. ή μήπως τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία κατεβάινουν μόνο αν είναι η δουλειά "φτιαγμένη"  (με φωτογραφικούς όρους ώστε να την πάρει συγκεκριμένος) ή "αχτύπητη " (έχουν συνεννοηθεί οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και μοιράζουν τις δουλειές ουσιαστικά χωρίς να δίνουν εκπτώσεις) ;
Αν έδωσε προσφορά κάποιο ελληνικό ναυπηγείο γιατί δεν έδωσε μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση αφού έχουμε μικρότερο εργατικό κόστος από την Ολλανδία;




> Το βαποράκι που  πήραμε το συνέκρινα με ένα από τα πιο επιτυχημένα φέρρυ της Ευρώπης για  να δείξω την διαφορά μεγέθους. Θεωρώ ότι από ένα ποσό και πέρα και μιας  και δεν μιλάμε για καθαρό πολεμικό υλικό, ενδεχόμενα να υπάρχει  αισχροκέρδεια από τους κατασκευαστές.
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει τέτοιο κόστος είναι η δυνατότητες που θα έχει σε καιρούς και σε ανοιχτές θάλασσες.


Για αν ειναι σωστή η σύγκριση πρ΄πει αν συγκρίνονται όμοια πράγματα και όχι μήλα με καρπούζια.Μια φεράρι με μήκος τρία μέτρα που χωράει δυο άτομα κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο από μία νταλίκα με μήκος δέκα μέτρα ή από ένα λεωφορείο που χωρά πενήντα άτομα. ¨οπως διάβασα στο περιπολικό οι υπερκατασκευές έιναι από αλουμίνιο και η γάστρα από χάλυβα (υποθέτω για καλύτερη ευστάθεια). Και μόνο η διαφορά της τιμής του αλουμινίου σε σχέση με το χάλυβα ανεβάζει το κόστος. Αν υπολογίσουμε και το κόστος του εξοπλισμού (ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού, εξοπλισμού διάσωσης κ.λπ.) που πρέπει αν εχει ένα περιπολικό αλλά και τις διατάξεις ώστε αν μπορέι να επιχειρέι σε δύσκολες θάλασσες καταλαβαίνουμε τη διαφορά του κόστους.




> Αυτό ήταν για πολλά χρόνια το επιχείρημα του  κρατικού προστατευτισμού: δίνω τις κρατικές δουλειές στα εγχώρια  εργοστάσια με μειωμένο ή μηδενικό ανταγωνισμό (ή φουσκωμένες τιμές),  ανοχή σε θέματα ποιότητας κλπ και ελπίζω ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα  αποκτήσουν υποδομές, συνέχεια λειτουργίας κλπ ώστε να καταστούν  ανταγωνιστικά στην διεθνή εμπορική αγορά. Αποτέλεσμα: οι μονάδες αυτές  προτιμούν τις κρατικές δουλειές, όπου τα οργανωτικά και τεχνικά θέματα  αντιμετωπίζονται με τεχνικές που ανήκουν στο χώρο της διαφθοράς, και  αποσύρονται από την αγορά η οποία είναι πολύ δύσκολη για τον τρόπο που  μανατζάρονται.
> 
> --EDIT--
> Δυστυχώς η εμπορική αγορά απαιτεί management με @@, πρόσβαση σε κεφάλαια  (τραπεζικό δανιεισμό) και ολική διαχείρηση ποιότητας, πράγματα που δεν  συμβιβάζονται με επιχειρήσεις που στήνονται από "εξαδέλφους". Και πάλι  οι πιθανότητες επιτυχίας είναι 50-50.


Για την διαχείριση της ποιότητας συζητούσαμε πριν τέσσερα χρόνια *εδώ* και έλεγα για πράγματα που έπρεπε να είχαν γίνει  από πολύ καιρό δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα στην ελληνική ναυπηγική βιομηχανία μέσα στα χρόνια που πέρασαν όπως φαίνεται

----------


## sv1xv

Παναγιώτη, στην πρώτη παράγραφο τα είπες όλα και μάλιστα αρκετά ωμά. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω σχετικά με πιθανή (μη) συμμετοχή ελληνικών ναυπηγείων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aνεξάρτητα του τι συζητάμε εδώ,η Damen τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει "πιάσει" όλο τον κόσμο σε περιπολικά κ ακταιωρούς.Μέχρι κ από τις ΗΠΑ διεκδικεί παραγγελία σε συνεργασία βέβαια με εγχώριο κατασκευαστή.
Αν είναι κ κανένα πιό μεγάλο σκάφος κάνει το hull στο θυγατρικό ναυπηγείο στην Ρουμανία κ μετά το πάνε στην Ολλανδία γιά συμπλήρωση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Όπως έγινε π.χ. στην περίπτωση αυτών των όμορφων πλοίων:

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombina...tyg_001-serien

----------


## kalypso

Τον Ιούνιο του 2015 θα γίνει η έλευση του νέου περιπολικού σκάφους ανοιχτής θαλάσσης ενισχύοντας σημαντικά τις δυνατότητες επιτήρησης του Λιμενικού Σώματος. Το σκάφος, σχεδίασης και κατασκευής της ολλανδικής εταιρείας «B.V.Scheepswerf Damen Gorinchem» είναι το αποτέλεσμα διαγωνισμού που είχε προκηρυχθεί τον Απρίλιο του 2013 με προϋπολογισμό 40 εκ. δολλαρίων, ο οποίος διενεργήθηκε τον Ιούνιο του 2013 με τη συμμετοχή τριών μόνο εταιριών και ο οποίος κατακυρώθηκε τον περασμένο Απρίλιο έναντι 28,8 εκ. ευρώ.Το σκάφος θα ενταχθεί στη δύναμη της Διεύθυνσης Χερσαίων και Πλωτών Μέσων του Αρχηγείου Λιμενικού Σώματος και θα αναλάβει την επιτήρηση της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου μεταμορφώνοντας το Λ.Σ σε μια πραγματική ακτοφυλακή.  Η χρηματοδότησή του αναμένεται να γίνει κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της από το πρόγραμμα του Ταμείου Εξωτερικών Συνόρων της ΕΕ με συμμετοχή μόλις 1,5 εκατ. από το ελληνικό δημόσιο. 
Πηγή: http://limenikadromena.blogspot.gr

----------


## Nautilia News

*Διάλυση των Λιμενικών Αρχών στην Κεφαλονιά καταγγέλει η Ε.Π.Λ.Σ.Κ.Ι*

----------


## Nautilia News

Limeniko_skafos.jpg
*Σκάφος του λιμενικού προσάραξε τη νύχτα σε τουρκικά αβαθή*

----------


## SteliosK

*P2170003_630slbord.JPG

Ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για 276 προσλήψεις στο Λιμενικό*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πρόγραμμα γραπτών εξετάσεων υποψηφίων λιμενοφυλάκων έτους 2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

Screenshot_2016-05-06-13-20-11-936-1024x668.jpeg

*Παραμένει ο λιμενάρχης της Κεφαλονιάς Γιώργος Καλιτσουνάκης*

----------


## D-Mitch

Infographics των περιπολικών ανοιχτής θαλάσσης του ΛΣ

Arkoi3.jpgGavdos.jpgSa'ar 4.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στα Sa'ar 4  γιά άγνωστους λόγους,το ΟΤΟ Μelara των 30 mm  στο ένα σκάφος υπάρχει μόνο ο πυργίσκος,ενώ σε άλλο δεν υπάρχει άλλο.
Ήθελα να ήξερα,καμιά βολή κάνουν ή τα έχουν μόνο γιά φιγούρα;;

----------


## D-Mitch

> Στα Sa'ar 4  γιά άγνωστους λόγους,το ΟΤΟ Μelara των 30 mm  στο ένα σκάφος υπάρχει μόνο ο πυργίσκος,ενώ σε άλλο δεν υπάρχει άλλο.
> Ήθελα να ήξερα,καμιά βολή κάνουν ή τα έχουν μόνο γιά φιγούρα;;


Υπήρξε πρόβλημα με το σκάφος του ΛΣ 060, τη βάση του πυργισκου δηλαδή από ότι γνωρίζω και έτσι αφαιρέθηκε (που χρήματα για επισκευές) και τοποθετήθηκε εστορας για βομβιδοβόλο. Στα υπόλοιπα υπάρχει, τι κάνουν με αυτά, δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## Orpheas

> Infographics των περιπολικών ανοιχτής θαλάσσης του ΛΣ
> 
> Gavdos.jpg


Στο νέο τοποθετήθηκαν τελικά τα όπλα?

----------


## D-Mitch

> Στο νέο τοποθετήθηκαν τελικά τα όπλα?


Κανένα! Και δε πρόκειται να τοποθετηθούν όπως φαίνεται, ίσως κανά εστόρας μονάχα.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Infographics των περιπολικών ανοιχτής θαλάσσης του ΛΣ
> 
> Arkoi3.jpgGavdos.jpgSa'ar 4.jpg


Θα παραθέτω τις εικόνες μου πλέον ολόκληρες. Με συγχωρείτε για την επανάληψη αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω edit.

----------


## Ellinis

Το εντυπωσιακό ΓΑΥΔΟΣ αρόδο στο Καστελόριζο, στα τέλη Ιούλη. 

IMG_5881.jpg

Το σκάφος και η πυραυλάκατος ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ έβγαιναν από το λιμάνι κάθε πρωί και παρέμεναν ως το απόγευμα κοντά στο όριο των θαλάσσιων συνόρων μεταξύ Καστελόριζου και Kας. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι συνεχής η παρουσία και των δυο πλοίων, ή αν το απαιτούσε το κλίμα των ημερών μετά το αποτυχημένο πραξικόπημα στην Τουρκία και της φήμες περί διαφυγής κάποιων πραξικοπηματοιών προς Ελλάδα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αποστρατεύτηκε ο Λιμενάρχης Κεφαλονιάς*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/apos...hi-kefalonias/ .

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλά, αυτή η ανακοίνωση του Κεκάτου είναι τόσο σπουδαίο γεγονός που αξίζει να αναφερθεί εδώ στο φόρουμ; Δεν πάμε καλά μου φαίνεται ...

----------


## nautaki

> Καλά, αυτή η ανακοίνωση του Κεκάτου είναι τόσο σπουδαίο γεγονός που αξίζει να αναφερθεί εδώ στο φόρουμ; Δεν πάμε καλά μου φαίνεται ...


Aπό το να βλέπουμε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι  Το ταδε πλοίο πάει με 18.3, γιατι εστριψε εκει και οχι εκεί γιατι εκανε αριστεροστροφη μανουβρα και οχι 
δεξιόστροφη και να λέμε τι κάνουν βλέποντας το marine traffic ολή την ώρα καλύτερα και να διαβάζουμε να ενημερωνόμαστε ακόμη και με τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Λιμενικό Σώμα: Έρχονται 300 νέες προσλήψεις μέσω ΑΣΕΠ
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limenik...slipseis-asep/ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τα Ρυμουλκά του Σπανόπουλου Christos XXXVII & VI,
> Σε ρυμούλκηση του Hellenic Highspeed
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183122





> Πίσω το ΓΑΥΔΟΣ του ΛΣ.


Το οποίο _ΓΑΥΔΟΣ_ βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σημείο, στο ναυπηγείο δηλαδή του Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, κάπου τρεις μήνες τώρα (!!!!!), μπορεί και περισσότερο. Το έχω μάλιστα φωτογραφήσει σε αυτό το διάστημα και τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο. Τώρα..... γιατί και πως..... δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το οποίο _ΓΑΥΔΟΣ_ βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σημείο, στο ναυπηγείο δηλαδή του Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, κάπου τρεις μήνες τώρα (!!!!!), μπορεί και περισσότερο. Το έχω μάλιστα φωτογραφήσει σε αυτό το διάστημα και τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο. Τώρα..... γιατί και πως..... δεν γνωρίζω.


Ποιός ξέρει τι πατάτα έχουν κάνει,καινούργιο καράβι...
Αμ στο Καλυμπάκι που είναι η "επισκευαστική" βάση; Ένα σωρό σκάφη σε αχρηστία από τα οποία τα περεισσότερα θα μπορούσαν να δουλεύουν...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έκλεψαν το αυτοκίνητο του Αρχηγού του Λιμενικού*ΕπικαιρότηταΛιμενικό
Από: ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.44)]Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 10/09/2018

[/COLOR]
 0	Share



¶γνωστοι δράστες έκλεψαν το αυτοκίνητο του Αρχηγού ΛΣ Αντιναυάρχου ΛΣ Ράπτη Σταμάτη.
Σύμφωνα με αστυνομικές πηγές, η κλοπή του αυτοκινήτου έγινε προ  εικοσαημέρου από το γκαράζ(πυλωτή) του σπιτιού του Αρχηγού.
Δεν μας ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι κρατήθηκε μυστικό αλλά μας ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι όταν κλέβουν αυτοκίνητα Αρχηγών τι γίνεται με τους απλούς πολίτες.
ΠΗΓΗ: ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν μας λένε αν κλέψανε το υπηρεσιακό ή το ΙΧ του Αρχηγού.
Ό,τι κ να ήταν...δεν είναι καλά σημάδια αυτά. :Disturbed:  :Distrust:

----------


## threshtox

Τι καλά να είναι φίλε Βίκτωρα..

Το κρατάγανε και μυστικό..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΣ 090 ΓΑΥΔΟΣ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα 05-01-2019 στην χιονισμένη Αλεξανδρούπολη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΛΣ-090-ΓΑΥΔΟΣ-02-05-01-2019.jpg

----------


## gioannis13

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπει εδώ,αν όχι να μεταφερθεί , https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...tou-limenikou/ με σαφείς νύξεις για το Σαλαμινοναυπηγείο ! ! ! Είμαι περίεργος να δω το μαχαίρι στο Κ(Α)ΟΚΑΛΟ !!! LoooooooooooooooooooLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## npapad

Στο LR 1989-90 υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία ενός σκάφους που πρέπει να ήταν κάποιου είδους ναυαγοσωστικό γι' αυτό το ανεβάζω εδώ. Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ τους admins να το μετακινήσουν κατάλληλα.

ANTHONY G. PAPPADAKIS, (Reinforced Plastic TM Launch), *IMO 8111609*, ex. SUOMETAR -87.
Built 1981 (Halmatic Ltd, Havant, UK, Yd no. WR 7242), 36 gt, 16,31 m X 5,24 m, Registered at Piraeus
Engines : 2 Vee Oil 4SA each 8 cyl. 730 BHP (Caterpillar Tractor Co, Peoria, Ilinois).
Owner : The Hellenic Ministry of Marine.

Το ξέρει κανείς ? Σε μια κατ' ιδίαν συζήτηση με το φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ μου ανέφερε ότι ήταν δωρεά από την εταιρεία του εφοπλιστή ΠΑΠΠΑΔΑΚΗ στο ΥΕΝ. Ξέρουμε μήπως αν υπάρχει ακόμα και ποιο είναι ?

----------


## nomadas

Εχει τον αριθμο 510 και μαλλον βρισκεται στο Πορτο-Ραφτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπειδή πρόκειται γιά σκάφη του ΛΣ κ όχι ρυμουλκά-ναυαγοσωστικά κατά την γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να κλείσει το θέμα κ να πάνε σε αυτό του Λιμενικού.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Eπειδή πρόκειται γιά σκάφη του ΛΣ κ όχι ρυμουλκά-ναυαγοσωστικά κατά την γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να κλείσει το θέμα κ να πάνε σε αυτό του Λιμενικού.


Μα αυτό ειναι και ναυαγοσωτικό απλά ανοίκει στο Λιμενικό σώμα

----------


## npapad

> Στο LR 1989-90 υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία ενός σκάφους που πρέπει να ήταν κάποιου είδους ναυαγοσωστικό γι' αυτό το ανεβάζω εδώ. Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ τους admins να το μετακινήσουν κατάλληλα.
> 
> ANTHONY G. PAPPADAKIS, (Reinforced Plastic TM Launch), *IMO 8111609*, ex. SUOMETAR -87.
> Built 1981 (Halmatic Ltd, Havant, UK, Yd no. WR 7242), 36 gt, 16,31 m X 5,24 m, Registered at Piraeus
> Engines : 2 Vee Oil 4SA each 8 cyl. 730 BHP (Caterpillar Tractor Co, Peoria, Ilinois).
> Owner : The Hellenic Ministry of Marine.
> 
> Το ξέρει κανείς ? Σε μια κατ' ιδίαν συζήτηση με το φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ μου ανέφερε ότι ήταν δωρεά από την εταιρεία του εφοπλιστή ΠΑΠΠΑΔΑΚΗ στο ΥΕΝ. Ξέρουμε μήπως αν υπάρχει ακόμα και ποιο είναι ?





> Εχει τον αριθμο 510 και μαλλον βρισκεται στο Πορτο-Ραφτη.





> Eπειδή πρόκειται γιά σκάφη του ΛΣ κ όχι ρυμουλκά-ναυαγοσωστικά κατά την γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να κλείσει το θέμα κ να πάνε σε αυτό του Λιμενικού.





> Μα αυτό ειναι και ναυαγοσωτικό απλά ανοίκει στο Λιμενικό σώμα


Φίλε nomadas σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει δίκιο, τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία θα έπρεπε να είναι υποτμήμα του ΛΣ. μια και ανήκουν σε αυτό. Πλέον δεν έχουμε ιδιωτικά Ν/Γ (σαν τύπο σκάφους) σε αντίθεση με πολλά ξένα κράτη που δραστηριοποιούνται και ιδιώτες στις διασώσεις...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε nomadas σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει δίκιο, τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία θα έπρεπε να είναι υποτμήμα του ΛΣ. μια και ανήκουν σε αυτό. Πλέον δεν έχουμε ιδιωτικά Ν/Γ (σαν τύπο σκάφους) σε αντίθεση με πολλά ξένα κράτη που δραστηριοποιούνται και ιδιώτες στις διασώσεις...


Σε γενικές γραμμές με κάλυψε ο φιλος npapad.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το παρακάτω σκάφος το είδα σήμερα στα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος. Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω κάποιον αριθμό - όνομα.

IMG_0132.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το παρακάτω σκάφος το είδα σήμερα στα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος. Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω κάποιον αριθμό - όνομα.
> 
> IMG_0132.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_


Τύπου CB-90HCG,αριθμοί ΛΣ134 ως ΛΣ136. Μακάρι να είχαμε περισσότερα σαν αυτά κ όχι μόνο στο ΛΣ.

----------


## sv1xv

Greece-inland-2019 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Την περασμένη Δευτέρα τα Ελληνικά Ταχυδρομεία κυκλοφόρησαν μια σειρά γραμματοσήμων για την εκατονταετηρίδα του Λιμενικού Σώματος (1919-2019).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα νέα σκάφη που κατέπλευσαν από Ιταλία,εξακολουθούν να φέρουν ιταλική σημαία στην πρύμη αφού δεν έχουν παραδοθεί.Κ όμως έχουν υψωμένο στην πλώρη το ελληνικό επίσημο που εδώ κ λίγα χρόνια φέρουν τα ΠΑΘ  του ΛΣ αν κ δεν είναι πολεμικά.Στον κύριο ιστό δεξιά υπάρχουν η ελληνική σημαία ως courtesy flag κ αριστερά ισομεγέθης ιταλική.
Περίεργα πράματα Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως στις φωτογραφίες της ανακοίνωσης έχουν ιταλική σημάια στην πρύμη και ελληνική σημαία αβροφροσύνης στο αλμπουρο, και χωρίς επίσημο. Δηάδή όπως πρέπει να έιναι καθε ιταλικό εμπορικό πλοίο.
syn_6.jpgΠηγή

ϊσως υψωσαν επίσημο για την παρουείαση,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως στις φωτογραφίες της ανακοίνωσης έχουν ιταλική σημάια στην πρύμη και ελληνική σημαία αβροφροσύνης στο αλμπουρο, και χωρίς επίσημο. Δηάδή όπως πρέπει να έιναι καθε ιταλικό εμπορικό πλοίο.
> syn_6.jpgΠηγή
> 
> ϊσως υψωσαν επίσημο για την παρουείαση,


Την ώρα που πήγα,είχε την ιταλική αριστερά στο άλμπουρο στο ίδιο ύψος με την ελληνική κ ισομεγέθη με αυτήν.Κάτι που δεν στέκει.Δυστυχώς δεν φωτογράφισα γιατί οι μέρες είναι πονηρές.Το επίσημο,άσε που αφορά πολεμικά,πρέπει να μπει μετά την ένταξη.
Συμπεραίνω,κάποιοι μάλλον αυθαίρετα,θέλησαν να δείξουν ότι η ελληνική σημαία "είναι ισάριθμη" με την ιταλική στα σκάφη  αυτά.
Πρωτοφανές σκηνικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάιζει να την σήκωσαν για να ιπρολάβουν κανένα περίεργο και εκαναν αχταρμά σημαιών.
Κυκλοφορούν πολλοί περίεργοι εκει έξω πουασχολούντια και με "τα αμυντικά". Θυμάμαι σε μια συναυλία της Μπάντας του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού μια κυρία δίπλα μου να κοπανιέται και να φωνάζει απαράδεκτο όταn παίiξανε καποι τραγούδι τον Κουίν (είχαν παίξει πολλά από το παγκόσμιο ρεπερτόριο παλιά ιαι νέα αλλά φάινετται οι Κουίν ηταν η σταγόνα που εξαντλησε την υπομονή της) αντεε να την εξηγήσω ότι η μπάντα του ΠΝ από την ίδρυσή της είχε και μουσική για διασκεδαση στο ρεπερτόριό της από το 19ο αιώνα αφού ψυχαγωγούσε τα πληρώματα του στόλου και δεν έπαιζε μόνο εμβατήρια.
Άλλο περιστατικό σε γιορτή έχει καταπλέυσει η ΤΠΚ Ρουσσέν και στην κλίμακα να είναι καποιος και να φωνάζει για το απαρέδεκτο να ονομάζουν τα πολεμικά πλοάι με ονόματα ξένων αντε να του εξηγησει καποιος ποιος ήταν ο Ρουσσέν. Κια ευτυχώς που δεν ήταν στη γιορτή η ΤΠΚ Γρηγορόπουλος.
Φαντάσου τετοιοι τύποι να εβλεπαν τα σκέφη του Λιμενικού όπως στη φωτογραφάι που έβαλα με μεγάλη ιταλική σημαία στην πρύμη και μικρή στο αλμπουρο.
Αν δεν είχε το ελληνικό επίσημο θα ήταν σαν να αποδίδει τιμές στην Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας ιταλικό πολεμικό. ¨οπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω σε φωτγραφάι που είδα σρο φεισμπουκ και δειχνει την λευκή παντιέρα (White Ensign) να κυματίζει δίπλα στην ελληνική σημαία στον ιστό της ΤΠΚ Ξένος γαια να αποδώσει τιμές στον Καρολο της Αγγλίας Αφού στο αρθρο 2311 των διατάξεων του ΠΝ ορίζεται:
"Ξένεςαρχές. 
Κατά την ανταλλαγή χαιρετισμών μετά   ξένωνΠ.Πλοίων, φρουρίων ή πυροβολείων χαιρετισμού ή κατά τον χαιρετισμό προς ξένα Διακριτικά Σήματα / Διακριτικά Σήματα Διοικήσεως ή κατά τους προσωπικούς χαιρετισμούς προς τιμήν ξένων, τηρούνται υπό των Ελληνικών Π. Πλοίων οι ακόλουθες οδηγίες όσον αφορά την έπαρση Σημαιών :
α. Χαιρετισμός Αρχηγού ξένου Κράτους απόέτερο Π. Πλοίο εκείνου του οποίου επιβαίνει. 
Η Σημαία του  Κράτους αυτούεπαίρεται κατά το διάστημα του χαιρετισμού επί του μεγάλου ιστού σε δίστηλα Πλοία ή του ιστού σε               μονόστηλα Πλοία, εν ανάγκη παραπλεύρως της Εθνικής Σημαίας ή τυχόν ήδη επηρμένου Διακριτικού Σήματος / Διακριτικού Σήματος Διοιηκήσεως. "
774367_4943068827892_949716431_o.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό με το white ensign είναι λάθος,κανονικά υψώνεται η σημαία της Βρετανίας.Κάτι ανάλογο έχει γίνει με κάποια ξένα εμπορικά όπου στην χώρα αυτή υψώνουν ως σημαία αβροφροσύνης το red ensign.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα το σωστό για σημαία αβορφροσύνης στη Βρετανία είναι η κόκκινη παντιέρα (red ensign). Μαλιστα η βρετανική σημαία της ξηράς (union jack) είναι διακριτικό διοικήσεως αρχιναυάρχου (νομίζω έτσι μεταφράζεται το admiral of the fleet, δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι δόκιμο το στόλσρχος σε αντιστοιχία με το στρατάρχη) αν είναι υψβμενο σε άλμπουρο. 
Όπως βλέπουμε στη σελίδα 2 των σηνημμένων οδηγιών εθιμοτυπίας σε σημαίες:
"The Red Ensign is the correct courtesy flag for all foreign vessels visiting UK territorial waters"

Γενικά σημια αβροφροσύνης υψώνεται η ναυτική σημαία του κράτους στο λιμανι του οποίου καταπλέουμε. Με εξάιρεση τη Μάλτα που υψώνεται η σημαια της στεριάς δεν έχω υπόψη άλλη εξαιρεση.

Για να είναι στο φόρτο σημαιών της πυραλακάτου η συγκεκριμμένη σημαία θα επροβλέπεται να υψώνεται σε τέτοιες περιστάσεις.
Στην Πάγια Διαταγή 9-5/2015 περι φόρτου σημαίων που ισχύει σήμερα αναφέρεται:

"10. Π. Πλοία που συμμετέχουν σε πολυεθνικές αποστολές παραλαμβάνουν, επιπλέον των κατεχομένων από το Παράρτημα «Γ», επί δανεισμό :

α. Από σηματοραφεία ΚΕΦΝ/ΔΕΑ και ΚΕΦΝ/ΔΕΚ, για χρήση σύμφωνα με Παράγραφο 2.β. και 2.γ. Άρθρου 2304 του Α’ Μέρους των Διατάξεων ΠΝ, σημαίες Ξένων Κρατών, ως κάτωθι :

(1) Από δύο σημαίες, αντίστοιχου μεγέθους με αυτό της Εθνικής Σημαίας που προβλέπεται να επαίρουν στη θέση εν πλω τις ημέρες στολισμού, των Κρατών που συμμετέχουν στην αποστολή.

 (2) Από δύο σημαίες, αντίστοιχου μεγέθους με αυτό τηςΕθνικής Σημαίας που προβλέπεται να επαίρουν στη θέση εν πλω τις ημέρες στολισμού, των Κρατών που πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν."

Κάτι ανάλογο θα ανέφεραν οι τότε διαταγές υποθετω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά τη Μάλτα έχω δει μόνο κάποια πλοία να φέρουν λανθασμένα στην πρύμνη,τη σημαία της ξηράς.

Άσχετο,στο θέμα του οπλισμού είδα από έναν πλώρα πρύμα έστορα σκεπασμένο που πρέπει να παίρνει ένα 50άρι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Εδώ* λέει στην εβδομη παράγραφο ότι ο έστορας πάιρνει και πενηντάρι αλλά και πολυβόλα 7,62 και βοβμβιβοβόλο.  Μηπως βαλουν τα FN Mag που αποσύρθηκαν από το Στρατό;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Εδώ* λέει στην εβδομη παράγραφο ότι ο έστορας πάιρνει και πενηντάρι αλλά και πολυβόλα 7,62 και βοβμβιβοβόλο.  Μηπως βαλουν τα FN Mag που αποσύρθηκαν από το Στρατό;


Νομίζω το ΛΣ έχει δικά του FN Mag.Aν δεν κάνω λάθος τα FN Mag υπήρχαν/υπάρχουν στούς καταδρομείς κ πεζοναύτες.
To site ανήκει στο μέλος D-Mitch.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> *Εδώ* λέει στην εβδομη παράγραφο ότι ο έστορας πάιρνει και πενηντάρι αλλά και πολυβόλα 7,62 και βοβμβιβοβόλο.  Μηπως βαλουν τα FN Mag που αποσύρθηκαν από το Στρατό;
> 
> 
> Νομίζω το ΛΣ έχει δικά του FN Mag.Aν δεν κάνω λάθος τα FN Mag υπήρχαν/υπάρχουν στούς καταδρομείς κ πεζοναύτες.
> To site ανήκει στο μέλος D-Mitch.


Έχει κανει πολύ καλή δουλειά και πρέπει να είναι η μοναδική πληρης παρουσιαση. Καλύτερη και από του Λιμανικού.
Τα FN Mag τα είχαν στις Ειδικές Δυνάμεις όπως τα υπόλοιπα βέλγικα όπλα FN.Από το 2000 περίπου οι Ειδικές Δυνάμεις χρησιμοποιούν οπλιμσο διαμετρίματος 5,56 οπότε χρησιμοποιούν το FN Minimi που είναι η εκδοχή toy Mag me διαμέτρημα 5,56 . Τα Mag αν δεν ΄πήγαν στις μονάδες επιστρατευσεως ίσως πήγαν στο Λιμενικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει κανει πολύ καλή δουλειά και πρέπει να είναι η μοναδική πληρης παρουσιαση. Καλύτερη και από του Λιμανικού.
> Τα FN Mag τα είχαν στις Ειδικές Δυνάμεις όπως τα υπόλοιπα βέλγικα όπλα FN.Από το 2000 περίπου οι Ειδικές Δυνάμεις χρησιμοποιούν οπλιμσο διαμετρίματος 5,56 οπότε χρησιμοποιούν το FN Minimi που είναι η εκδοχή toy Mag me διαμέτρημα 5,56 . Τα Mag αν δεν ΄πήγαν στις μονάδες επιστρατευσεως ίσως πήγαν στο Λιμενικό.


Όντως πολύ καλή δουλειά.Είχε παρουσιάσει κ το "ιταλικό" ΕΛΛΗ,τον βοήθησα κ εγώ.Καλά σε αυτά ΛΣ κ ΠΝ είναι γιά κλάματα!
Τυφέκια FN FAL είχε κ το ΛΣ. Πάντως είναι πολλά τα FN Mag του Στρατού γιά να πήγαιναν εκεί.Τέτοια είχαν κ οι αύρες της Αστυνομίας αν θυμάσαι,ελβετικές Μοwag.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ασαφεια στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των περιπολικών ξεπερναει ό,τι έχουμε δει,  στο δελτίο τύπου γράφουν:

"  Τα σκάφη έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ιταλία με προδιαγραφές που εκπονήθηκαν από στελέχη του Λιμενικού Σώματος - Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής έτσι ώστε να καλύπτουν στο ακέραιο τις επιχειρησιακές ανάγκες του Φορέα . 
Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των σκαφών είναι τα ακόλουθα: 
- Ολικό Μήκος:36,30 μέτρα.
- Ολικό Πλάτος: 7,45 μέτρα.
- Μέγιστη Ταχύτητα: Άνω των 35 κόμβων.
- Υπηρεσιακή Ταχύτητα: Άνω των 32 κόμβων.
- Μέγιστη ακτίνα ενέργειας με την οικονομική ταχύτητα: άνω των 1000 Ν.Μ. 
- Επιχειρησιακή Ικανότητα (SeaState) με κατάσταση θαλάσσης 5 κατά Douglas.
 - Αριθμός Επιβαινόντων: 32 άτομα (12 μέλη πλήρωμα + 20 επιβάτες/διασωθέντες).
 - Μέσο πρόωσης: Δύο (02) σύγχρονοι ναυτικοί κινητήρες.
- Καύσιμο: Diesel ναυτικού τύπου.   
Τα σκάφη διαθέτουν σύγχρονο μηχανολογικό και ναυτιλιακό εξοπλισμό, σύγχρονα μέσα επιτήρησης και αστυνόμευσης του θαλασσίου πεδίου, καθώς επίσης και Τ/Χ παρακολούθημα (Tender) μήκους: 7,5μ και ταχύτητας άνω των 40 κόμβων. "

Τι να σχολιασουμε; To ότι δνε δίνει ακριβή στοιχέια για τα χαρακτηριστικά. Tο συντακτικό λάθος στην επιχειρισιακή ικανότητα. Τη φοβερή αποκάλυψη ότι ΄χει μεσο πρόωσης δύο σύγχρονους ναυτικούς κινητήρες ώστα να μας φύγει η αμφιβολία αν θα κινείτια με παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές. Το ό,τι έχει για καυσιμό νίζελ ναυτικού τύπου  για ν ενημ,ερώσει όσους νόμιζαν ότι καίνε κάρβουνο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δημόσιο, τι να πει κανείς... :Sorrow:

----------


## threshtox

Δεν ξέρω πού να το γράψω, αλλά νομίζω ότι εδώ ταιριάζει. 

Κατά την πρωινή βόλτα μου στο λιμάνι, κατεβαίνοντας στο ύψος της παγόδας, κατάφερα να μπω μέσα στα αιγινήτικα. Όλες οι προηγούμενες πόρτες ήταν κλειστές. Αρκετός κόσμος, που πήγαινε για βόλτα ή για τη γυμναστική του, έμπαινε εκεί. Μετά τον ηλεκτρικό η επόμενη ανοιχτή έξοδος ήταν η Ε2. Έφτασα ως το ΥΕΝ και ένα ζευγάρι, με το οποίο μιλήσαμε και προφανώς ήθελε να πάει στα λιπάσματα, είπε ότι χθες η Ε1 ήταν κλειστή. 

Πρώτον. Αν απαγορεύεται η είσοδος στο λιμάνι, ας το ανακοινώσουν, ας το κλείσουν όλο, να πάμε κι εμείς να φουντάρουμε ή να πέσουμε στα ψυχοφάρμακα. Αλλά να το ξέρουμε. Πέντε πόρτες κλειστές, δύο ανοιχτές, μία ναι, δύο όχι και τρεις μέσα, μία έξω, είναι επιεικώς ανεξήγητο.

Δεύτερον. Υπάρχει κόσμος που έχει ανάγκη να ηρεμήσει και να ξεφύγει, χωρίς συνωστισμούς, χωρίς φασαρία. Δεν είναι όλοι για Φλοίσβους και κέντρο. Και, σε τελική ανάλυση, κάποιοι δεν μπορούν. Και το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του λιμανιού είναι ότι, όσο κόσμο και να έχει, δεν γεμίζει ποτέ. Oι χώροι του είναι αχανείς..

Φίλοι λιμενικοί. Είναι δύσκολη η ζωή όλων μας. Μην την κάνετε δυσκολότερη. Μερικά πράγματα είναι απλά ρε γμτ..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ίσως είναι κ θέμα security ΟΛΠ. Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μας το κλείσουν το λιμάνι...

----------


## threshtox

Ναι φίλε Βίκτωρα. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί. Αλλά αυτό εδώ δεν έχει εξήγηση. Τέλος πάντων, τι ψάχνω κι εγώ..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι φίλε Βίκτωρα. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί. Αλλά αυτό εδώ δεν έχει εξήγηση. Τέλος πάντων, τι ψάχνω κι εγώ..


Eπίσης όταν δεν έχει δρομολόγια,αφήνουν ανοιχτές τις αναγκαίες κατ'αυτούς πύλες γιά να μην υπάρχει διαμπερής κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων.Θα μπορούσαν βέβαια να αφήνουν μισό μέτρο γιά τους πεζούς.
Δεν νομίζω οι αρχές να αντιμετωπίζουν το λιμάνι ως χώρο περιπάτου,άσχετα με το πως το βλέπουμε εμείς.

----------


## Joyrider

Να ρωτήσω κάτι;

Οσες φορές έχω πάει σε ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό (Ευρώπη) υπάρχει έλεγχος στα λιμάνια ποιος μπαίνει και ποιος βγαίνει, και μάλιστα αρκετές φορές το λιμάνι κλείνει ειδικά το βράδυ και περιμένω σε χώρους εκτός αυτού. Μόνο εδώ συμβαίνει αυτό να βλέπω κόσμο να κόβει βόλτες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Είχα την εντύπωση πως τα λιμάνια είναι περίκλειστοι και φυλασσόμενοι χώροι όπως τα αεροδρόμια, οι εγκαταστάσεις ενέργειας, τα καταστήματα κράτησης, όχι δημόσιοι χώροι για περίπατο και αναψυχή.

----------


## threshtox

Εννοείται ότι, έχετε δίκαιο και οι δύο. Δεν είναι χώρος περιπάτου και αναψυχής. Και όσοι έχουν πάει σε λιμάνια του εξωτερικού, το καταλαβαίνουν. Αλλά είμαστε σε καθεστώς δύσκολων και παράξενων συνθηκών. Το να μπορεί κάποιος αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες να ξεφύγει στο λιμάνι, δεν είναι έγκλημα. 
Αυτό που λέω, είναι ότι, αν αποφασίσουν να το κλείσουν, όπως πρέπει, ας το κάνουν. Δεν μας αρέσει, αλλά έτσι είναι. Αλλά να το κλείσουν όλο και κανονικά.
Αλλιώς, να αφήσουν μισό μέτρο άνοιγμα στις πόρτες, όπως λέει ο φίλος Βίκτωρας, να γλιτώσουμε τον ψυχίατρο.

----------


## gioannis13

Το βαπόρι απ΄την Περσία το πιασαν στην Κορινθία ... απ την Βραζιλία είναι το συγκεκριμένο https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais...d2273e81f70784  αλλά φευ ! https://www.korinthosnews.gr/news-article.php?id=16344  Υ.Γ Δεν την είδα πουθενά αλλού την είδηση !

----------


## gioannis13

....φρέσκες φωτογραφίες https://www.korinthosnews.gr/news-article.php?id=16344

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ....φρέσκες φωτογραφίες https://www.korinthosnews.gr/news-article.php?id=16344


Κ γιατί να ευθύνεται ο καπετάνιος επειδή του τα κόλλησαν στα ύφαλα.
Συνηθισμένο κόλπο από Λατινική Αμερική.

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα! Δύο από τα πλοία που έχουν ως βάση το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και περιπολούν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή πέριξ της Λέσβου και των κοντινών σε αυτή νήσων για λαθρομετανάστες... Το ένα στο βάθος είναι το περίφημο Γαύδος...

1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα! Δύο από τα πλοία που έχουν ως βάση το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και περιπολούν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή πέριξ της Λέσβου και των κοντινών σε αυτή νήσων για λαθρομετανάστες... Το ένα στο βάθος είναι το περίφημο Γαύδος...
> 
> 1.jpg


Φίλε μου,μην τα βάζουμε όλα σ'ένα τσουβάλι.Το πρώτο είναι κανονιοφόρος του ΠΝ, ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ ή ΝΑΥΜΑΧΟΣ.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο πρόσφατη είναι η φωτό αλλά το ΓΑΥΔΟΣ είναι εδώ στον Πειραιά.

----------


## sv1xv

Ανανεώθηκε και εκσυγχρονίσθηκε το website του Λιμενικού Σώματος: 

*https://www.hcg.gr/el/*

*https://www.hcg.gr/en/*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ανανεώθηκε και εκσυγχρονίσθηκε το website του Λιμενικού Σώματος: 
> 
> *https://www.hcg.gr/el/*
> α
> *https://www.hcg.gr/en/*


Απέχει πολύ από το να είναι ικανοποιητικό.Σχετικά με τα μέσα,αράδιασαν μερικές φωτογραφίες χωρίς τεχνικά στοιχεία,σχόλια ή ιστορικό.
Παντελής έλλειψη αναφοράς στην ιστορία των πλωτών μέσων.Από το ΛΣ πέρασε πλειάδα σκαφών από τρεχαντήρια σε ρόλο περιπολικού ( ! ),μεταλλικά σκάφη που κάθε παρά ταχύπλοα ήσαν κ πληθώρα ταχυπλόων πλοιαρίων που οπωσδήποτε έχουν ενδιαφέρον.Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει το ανάλογο αρχείο.
Όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά μιάς ιστοσελίδας δημοσίου φορέα,ελλείψεις κ προπαντός ό,τι έγινε λες κ έγινε σαν αγγαρεία.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα καρνάγιο της Χαλκίδας υπάρχει το εικονιζόμενο σκάφος (ή μήπως σκάφη;  :Subdued:  ) που άλλοτε ανήκε στο Λ.Σ. με διακριτικό μάλλον 66. Πιθανώς να ήταν παλιότερα αποβατικό του Π.Ν.;

IMG_1962.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ένα καρνάγιο της Χαλκίδας υπάρχει το εικονιζόμενο σκάφος (ή μήπως σκάφη;  ) που άλλοτε ανήκε στο Λ.Σ. με διακριτικό μάλλον 66. Πιθανώς να ήταν παλιότερα αποβατικό του Π.Ν.;
> 
> IMG_1962.jpg


 Tέλη 70ς  υπήρχαν στο ΛΣ τύπου ΑΒΑΚ με γέφυρα, κατασκευής Lambro τα οποία φόρτωναν στο "γκαράζ" τα αντιρρυπαντικά φράγματα.

----------


## sv1xv

20220325-HC31 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ελικόπτερο HC-31 του ΛΣ στην παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου 2022.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 20220325-HC31 par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Το ελικόπτερο HC-31 του ΛΣ στην παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου 2022.


 Ωραία λήψη! Θα ήταν καλύτερα να αναφέρεται κ ο τύπος του ε/π AS365N Dauphin,όπως θα χαιρόμουν εάν ανέβαζες κ το P3B Orion στο ΠΝ.

----------


## sv1xv

Καλά, θα βάλω και το Orion. Γενικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι τέτοια θέματα είναι ελαφρώς ανεπιθύμητα στο συγκεκριμένο forum.

----------


## sv1xv

AC-1 @LGTT par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το μικρό εκπαιδευτικό αεροπλάνο AC-1 του ΛΣ (Cessna 172RG) προσγειώνεται στο Τατόι, Νοέμβριος 2019.

----------


## sv1xv

PLS-1013 @Phaleron par SV1XV, on ipernity

To RHIB ΛΣ-1013 στο Τροκαντερό για απο θαλάσσης προστασία των επισήμων, 5 Νοεμβρίου 2022.

----------

